# Micro CFL Grow Box



## SlimJim503 (Mar 18, 2011)

So im new to this site the forums kept poping up during google searches on info about grow box's and you all seem to have your heads on straight so....... HERE I AM

My Box "I dont have pics but will be buying a cheapo digital so i can post pics to get better help and advice.

Specs
Height=29 1/2 inches 
Depth= 18 inches 
Width= 17 1/2
Door=13 inches Wide/25 inches Long

Okay so im looking to Build this bad boy into the ultimate CFL "NO ODOR" STEALTH BOX.

My Ideas are as follows 
Fulling automated fans Thinking about this from cooler guys.com they have a duct system that could work nice with a carbon scrubber also its fully programmable and has a thermal probe that shuts the fans on and off due to temp inside the box.
Fan Combo "can run up to 4 fans"
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556091639.html
Duct
http://www.coolerguys.com/cgfvdt120.html

Im thinking i will put intake at the bottom ,exhaust at the top. common sense. 

Now for the duct and scrubber setup. The setup will involve two scrubbers one at intake"Inside the box" and one at exhaust"Outside of box". 
Intake scrubber box design ideas
Specs
Length= 8 inches 
Width= 6 inches
Height= 6 inches
Top=10 inches by 8 inches
Make a wooden box large enough to mount 120mm fans".
second leave the top or bottom larger in size for this lets say the top is larger. Now the Top must be sealed but removable to be able to change carbon filter. Also the top must be bigger for mounting reasons. Now cut a hole for the 120mm on the bottom"smaller side" then to one of the 6 inch sides. Panty hose and carbon on the inside. Mount it to the Inside of the box at the top so that it is removable and the the side hole is facing down. The mount fan on the side blowing in and a fan on the bottom blowing out. Then mount the Duct to the fan on the bottom of the scrubber facing exhaust the one that's blowing out then mount the other side of duct to the exhaust fan. Then a Cone style carbon filter on the out side of the exhaust.


Now i need HELP with LIGHTS plz and any thought on the exhaust odor killing system i described above.


The box was a movable work bench and there was a wooden self at a Height of 16 inches i removed the shelf opening the full 29 1/2 inches leaving the wooden self support alone i think its 1/2.


Thanks
Slim


----------



## newgrower19 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey whats up slimjim i recently joined rollitup too because they seemed like the most helpful. I plan on starting up my grow. I am big on the NO ODOR thing, because I live in an apartment with no vents running. Im going to be using a dresser that I will modify to make it as airtight as possible. Im going to be starting as soon as I recieve my next pay check on the first of april. It seems like you have the same ideas I got going on. I might be using cheaper equiptment though. I want to start out with one plant, I have already ordered 10 feminized seeds from nirvana, the strain I ordered is called crystal a ww/ northern light hybd. I am looking foward to ur pics as I am a new to growing and stealth is my main concern. I will be posting pics and info as soon as I get started. Good Luck BRo!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 18, 2011)

Im interested in Cheaper i know $200 is steep for a vent system, What kinda stuff are you gonna stick in your box. The only reason i was thinking of the coolerguys.com system was that fact i dont want to burn down my house and also you can mess with your fan settings till you have the ideal growing temp inside the box without so much headache and from the outside panel. I know i Could get cell phone chargers and wire up 120mm computer fan and even get a little controller for them but they would be on ALL the time instead of when it just needs to be vented. My thing is Complete Stealth and 4 or 5 120mm fans running 24/7 is hard not to notice. 

Whats kinda lights are you gonna use right now im running 2 26 watt 6500K on some seedlings and i plan to add all the goodies to my box as they grow. I did the paper towel and baggy trick for germination they were really old and random seeds i got from some smoke a year or two back. I put 30 or 40 of those little SOB's in the towel and they all popped on me so im in a pickle now way to many plants. Ive grown before and multi plants per bucket i find works for me so i planted 6 to 7 per party cup. They are all doing great and some are even working on their second set of leaves and its only been 4 days sense i planted them under the soil about half a inch. I moved one set into a 1 gallon pot and have already started LST training with paper clips to hold them down and direct the seedlings growth. I plan on Flowering when they get around 10 to 15 inches tall. This grow is just for fun right now and learning about CFL stealth grows.


----------



## dsnutts (Mar 18, 2011)

Yo slim, if you only have 29 inches you want to flower those girls at like 3-6 inches or you gonna run out of room... For your lights you are going to want the 6500K for veg and 2700k for flower. Read this Thread from Dr.Bud on micro growing....http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&page=5


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know they still grow in bud but im LST training from week one all the way to end. I plan on building a cage shelf to keep them down and out of the lights when they are bigger. 

Does anyone know anything about maxlite brand CFL bulbs it looks like you can get up to a 80 watt 5000k/2700k that pumps out 5,500 lumens for $33.54 and they fit standard e26 socket. They also have giant bulbs 200watt at 12,000 for around $80. I think im just going to go the surge protector route. They make socket to outlet plug so you and just mount your power strip and plug you bulb in. Also Y socket splitters so i can put multiple bulbs per plug on surge protector and all zip tied together of course for my girls safety  Does anyone have any experience running lights like this? Also going to add a strip of 23watt bulbs "maybe two strips" to go in the middle of the plants on the floor of the box to give upwards light


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just ordered my vent system From coolerguys.com dual fan can adjust the on off temp with LCD panel. Also ordered 2 80 watt 5000K 5500lum 5U CFL'S and some Y socket adapters so i can run my 23 and 80 watt on one corded socket. No odor control for now but have a bunch of solid ideas. 

Ok so now i have succcsufully transplanted 3 of my party cups "full of seedlings" and they all have made it and are happy to be in their new home. Happy to say im the proud owner of a three leaf seedling dont know what it means but she's unique and i like her glad she made it So now i still have 3 party cups full of girls just waiting for more room to spread. Also i LST the seedlings in their own spot in the pot meaning paper clip them down to promote growth away from each other. The trick is i put my light extra high from the baby's for "ONE DAY" to promote upwards growth then once they were tall enough to bend in the direction wanted i did so and used paper clips to hold them down. Then i put my lights back to the just a few inches over them and they all have turned heads up to face my lights. Also 90% have started their second set of leave's some even close to 3/8 inches long not bad for one week time in miracle grow potting soil, distilled water and 2 23 watt 6500K 1650lum CFL'S. Also i plain on keeping them small so i keep my lights really close 3 to 5 inches above any higher and they stretch. Next i need to find a way to the hydro store and get foxfarm 3 stage superthrive for foliage spray azamax for foliage/pest spray and call her good till things come up or get stinky hope i get a female or two out of the lot mainly just doing it for shits and giggles.
Been thinking i could put them in bud cycle and when they show kill the males and then clone the girls. Wish i could just get the balls and order seeds from Attitude seed bank so i wouldn't have to deal with the not knowing.
Running low on funds still shopping around for a cheap digital camera will get pics up soon i hope.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just ordered Fox farm trio pack for soil, SUPERthrive for added plant health and Azamax for pest control. Got everything super cheap off of amazon.com and with FREE shipping expect them to come in next week along with my lights and vent system oh boy i can wait neither can my girls If i like amazon im going to use them alot they have some super deals and offering free shipping on the item you want it you look most of the time but you might have to pay a little higher price but your still saving if you do the math! Cant wait till my stealth box is hovering around 76 to 86 degrees and to hear those fans turn on automatically to cool my babies down will be music to the ears


----------



## lkymnky77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Not in micro cab.. But new to site, first grow, all that good stuff.. I started the only three seeds I found in some good mids.. Sprouted in paper towel, one grew inch tail in 24 hrs. It was quickly planted. Other two just a day behind.. Bout five weeks old.. Was three leaf, now five.. Thinking preflowers are showing.. Lights 18/6 2 23wt (100watt equiv) sylvania cfls.. Just lost seed leaves.. Started ferts week three. Half strength, double weekly.. Haven't doubled this week..feed water water feed.. Hempy party cups, will transplant this weekend when I see more preflowers. Plan is six weeks veg, six weeks flower.. Start two new clones every three weeks... 2 plants harvested every three weeks.. If this works out.. I have pics on profile.. Haven't quite figured this site out yet....


----------



## LEGO' of me (Mar 20, 2011)

As far as CFLs go, anything above 60lumen/watt is great. Can't comment on the brand though.

One thing I would comment on, however, is ventilation. Scrubber will have a big impact on the cfm going through those 120mm fans. CFLs are relatively cool, but certainly not heat free. Even with two inline 120mm fans, it'll be well short of that 45cfm rating (people with better experience of scrubbers can hopefully give you a better idea). I forget the rules on posting external links. Hopefully it's ok, but a useful airflow guide here:

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/71082-how-do-i-design-fan-powered-cooling-system-my-growbox.html

Main reason I mention this is that whilst those 2x 23W CFLs can get you through veg, you'll want more to flower really, and that'll bring those temps up.

(I'll mention this just in case, but 20db fans is a good level to aim for. At that level you'll get an average 45cfm on a 120mm fan, 60-65cfm on a 140mm. Remember that to your ear, a 10db increase sounds about twice as loud.)


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

When i have to add the scrubber i will keep all this in mind thanks buddy

It has the option to add two more fans as there is 4 plugs on the unit if i get a splitter i could add another 4 fans. One in and 4 or up to 7 on the scrubber system if i need to add that many to push the air through my scrubber. Also been thinking about venting my grow box into a near by cabinet or a box on the top or back to add a scrubber with a duct fan but like i said noise and smell are my two big worries. I have all my nutrients vent system and lights coming this week 2 more CFL's 80 watt 5000K 5500lum

So right now this is my setup.
2 "26" watt just checked thought they were 23 watt
I lined the lower half of my box with plastic then a emergency blanket. 
I moved the shelf up 6 inches cut a hole in the shelf back left hand corner and installed a 6 inch fan blowing upwards. Then i took foam borad and cut it to fit the door opening leaveing from the shelf up open to vent the grow chamber and cut a 3x3 square out of the foam boar towards the bottom. With the 2 120mm fans i shouldnt have a single problem with heat it as they only turn on when the temp is hot enough and with a fan inside running it should stay at the right temp. Now i need a water tester and some other gauges looking for ideas. I can run both lights without fan and door shut and it stays cool so i actually need more heat cus when i get the vent system i am opening the full 29/12 inches and mounting a circulation fan


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

Plant update, The three leaf is still growing in threes as its second set are in three Second leaves are all like half inch long and shooting up Nothing like a box full of bat wings to make you smile!!!!! Could be wrong but when they look like a bat wing that means their happy and that makes me happy


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

inky get TWO Y socket adapters and get another two lights on those babies the more light the better. Also from all that i have read lums dont add up meaning if you have 6 1600lum bulbs you have 1600lum so it is key to get the higher watt CFL's to get the higher lums. Im going to run 2 1600lum and 2 5500lum and i'll let you know how they seem to like it. Also going to review all the supplies ive bought like SUPERthrive Fox Foarm trio and Azamax also the vent system from coolerguys.com. If this all goes nicely im going to be making another box one for veg and one for bloom.

Also CFL's are to be placed close to the plant not way above if that helps i keep mine 3 inches above its week one i have 7 or so to a gallon pot and they are all working on their second set of leaves and are less the 3 inches tall all of them so NO stretching at ALL.

Hah and also thought i would just had someone in my room and they didnt even know i had plants growing hah now thats some cool stuff right there


----------



## LEGO' of me (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know where you read that lumens aren't cumulative, but that is not true. Assuming the lights are shining on the same spot, then two 500 lumen lights would be theoretically equivalent to a single 1000 lumen light.

I think it would be fair to say that the majority of CFLs overstate their actual lumen output (particularly some of the cheaper brands). This said, from what I've seen, the better lumen/watt seems to be in the 20-40watt category. Anything 60lumen/watt or upwards is all good though , so if you've found a good bulb then that's cool. I've read that some of the new higher watt CFLs actually put out less heat than multiple small ones, but I've not experienced it first hand. Either way you'll be able to spread them a bit to minimise shadowing (though LST helps with that anyway).


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive spent hours and hours reading on this subject on every forum searched high and low and this is what ive come up with, putting two lights next to each other doubles the amount of light that reaches surfaces not doubling the orignal light output hints why you place your CFL's around your plants to add to the amount of usable light the plant receives not total amount of overall lumen out. Take a tactical flashlight rated at 120 lumen and your blind yourself looking at it look at a 23 watt CFL rated 1600 lumen and you can still see and thats due to how to lumens are used and directed. when i get my 5500 lumen light and Y adapters i will buy another 26 watt the three of them should be just about as bright as just one of the 5500 bulbs if your correct Now no more on this on my thread i wont speak of it again until i run my test and i might just make a statement about how much brighter the 5500lum is then the two or three 26 watt around 1600lum each because i know that there is a big fight over this and no one has proof so i will run my own tests.


----------



## LEGO' of me (Mar 21, 2011)

LEGO' of me said:


> I don't know where you read that lumens aren't cumulative, but that is not true. *Assuming the lights are shining on the same spot*, then two 500 lumen lights would be theoretically equivalent to a single 1000 lumen light..


This part is important. You're confusing lumen and lux. A lumen refers to the output of light, but doesn't take into account the area over which it is spread. Lux on the other hand takes into account area as well. Lux is the number of lumens per square meter. A great big bulb emits light in most directions. A flashlight is focused onto one small area. In the case of the flashlight, that means lower lumens, but higher lux.

Lumens / m^2 = lux. In the case of your grow box the area is the same regardless of which lights you use, so as long as the number of lumens is the same, then so will the lux.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ordered my vent system on sunday and it came today!!!! +1 to coolerguys.com for the speedy shipping!!!! Intstaled the exhaust fan just in time for my power tool to die on me so i will have to wait to put the intake fan on. Man this little setup is pretty cool cant wait to have it all instailed and my new lights thrown in the box to see how the fans cool things down. So i gutted my box took the shelf out opening her all the way up so now i have the full 29 1/2 minus 6 inches or so for the bulbs if i let my plants get that tall i will just run the lights up to the ceiling. Still trying to figure out best way to light the box meaning were and what kinda sockets to place to get max room and light. Anyways i took foam board and made another door leaving a inch or so at the bottom for vent. The exhaust i put up in the back top left corner and i plain on running intake in the bottom right hand corner on the right side or the box. So with two 26 watt and then box sealed besides the 1 crack for intake and the box isnt even running exhaust but the temp is around 76 not bad Oh my intake will have a light trap blowing the intake to the front of the box to get the air to circulate. Also my fans are rated 46CFM and 20.4 DB you cant even hear the damn things. Also if i ever need more exhaust i can switch to a higher CFM 120mm or even a 140mm its a work in progress but its coming along nicely!!!! Just got a update on my bulbs they are suppose to come in next tuesday I paided a little more then i should have around $35 each but i get the most bang out of the wattage 80 watts at 5500lum vs. the 125 watt 7000lum i almost bought. If i dont like then then i will be putting a 200-250 watt CFL and go from there.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 23, 2011)

Plant update..

Still getting some good growth most all of them have their first "one leaf" and second "three leaf" and 90% of them are working on the third set. I just have to get them big enough to sex and clone them then the real fun starts should be in another 2 weeks or so as im going to start nutrients no later then a week from now if i get my expected fox farm trio by then. Also am working on a small stealth veg/clone chamber built into my computer desk Its going to be REAL small 18 inches wide 13 inches tall and most likely a foot and a half deep. Planing on closing up and sealing the back as it stands now its a open box for paper work and such. Install a exhaust in the back and then a intake on the inside next to my leg also i think im going to go with making a magnet attached door to kill all light exit except from fans then i can even make light stops for them so it could be 100% stealth. Its so much nicer now not to have to vent my box and maunally monitor my box and my girls are leafs up and growing like weeds Also i put clogged up the intake to see what would happen keep in mind i ave a small 5 inch fan going inside the chamber its still right at 76 been 3 hours and exhaust fan hasn't been on one minute"just peaked it dropped to 70 with door open and like i said they all are smiling just like me"House is around 65 degrees"

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly excepted and appreciated!!!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 24, 2011)

Had to move another batch of "girls" as they started rolling up the tips of their leaves to try and save water "I think" root system couldn't keep up with the evaporation of water from their leaves so they curl to conserve water? Anyways i moved them last night still using MG soil but i picked out all of those little nutrient balls and 90% of the moss type moisture control crap. Looked at them this morning and they all have perked up except one but its just a matter of time. Everything is still growing good except a little stretching due to a lack of light "come on fedex my girls need those 11,000lums and their food darn it. Still haven't gotten the intake mounted but i got it rigged up to stay right at 76 they seem to like that right now once they get more healthy i will raise temps a little maybe.

Any comments welcome and appreciated


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok now i have gotten my nutrients "Fox Farm Trio" My added plant health "SuperThrive" and my pest control "Azamax". Just got my Maxlite 80watt 5000k 5500lum bulbs and man are they bright and "BIG" hahaha im going to have to figure out a different mounting method then hanging these bad boys works for now but the lights have been on for around a hour and all plants are now perked up and fan leaves pointing up to the lights I just made up a batch of water, my tap water is around 6.0-6.5 ph so its good to grow with not the best tho. I just a brieta filter and ran each gallon through the filter twice then poured them all in a giant ceramic bowl to sit for 24 hours or so then i will test the PH again. Ive been using distilled water but i dont ant to buy water anymore so i will do a test run on one pot of plants for 2 to 3 days and see if anything comes up from using my tap water. Then if all goes as planed i will start mixing in my nutrients pest control and superthrive. Any suggestions on how to go about mixing up my water and additives i know to start WAY less then the suggested doze but i don't know what one i should do first.

Im thinking i want to run fox farm grow big for around a week then switch over to budding as there getting big and i just know with the 11,000 lums i added they are going to explode with new growth. Also another note about the bulbs they run pretty hot and i have to figure out some cooling for them. Im thinking a 2 outlet timer with a fan connected in the box pointing at the ballasts that way it turns on and off with the lights. Its coming alog but not even close to being done still have to paint and seal the inside make light traps install intake figure out odor control and socket wiring then once i get the right temp in the box i should be good to go.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 2, 2011)

Growth seemed to be real slow where on the taller plants closest to the lights so i reduced the lums back down to around 6000 down from 16,000 ran it overnight and bam seems to have fixed the problem i was having. Also ive feed them with superthrive then 2 days later feed with FOX farm Grow big and BIG bloom. So the food a reducing lights helped alot here in another week i will raise the Lums and see what happens. Tallest plant is around 8 inches tall and on its 6th set of leaves nodes are half inch apart And they look so lushish green sense feeding mhhhhh and i was worried i would burn em hahhahahaha


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 3, 2011)

Got another hour and a half till i wake the girls up and see how their first night of darkness treated them cant wait for pistils and dont care if i get males too just means seeds for next time go around or my sea of green hahahaha its going to be sweet having a bunch of little budding plants i just cant wait. So i Know one of the plants in the box is white widow then theres some cheese and other choice strains in their so if i does produce seeds its going to be a crazy mix of dank plants mixed into one or a bunch of new mixed strains. I also still have 30 or so seeds left and next time i plain on doing single plants per 1 gallon pot even tho the 7 per 1 gallon is going fine its kinda a pain in the ass LSTing them all then the hard part is getting them in and out without messing up the leaves its just to tight of a fit with that many in there. Hahahaha like 30 of the little girls hahahhaa i will have pics up tonight so ya'll can see its funny.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

hey man i dont know what all the others said didnt read them all but i like your thinking on the scrubber unit i was going to do same but had to go bigger then comp fans so never made scrubber but my plan was similar to yours and there r some great ones in diy subforum need any help let me know


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

oh and forgot to say plants look great


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha there are up to 7 per pot i know everyone says not to do this but hey its going good so far. The only problem im having is with space i didnt think about the fact if you LST them to the side of the pot all the fan leaves get smashed by the other pots. Ive been thinking and to cut down on mold and rot i will instead of cutting down all males just cut there balls off as they grow and there main fan leafs to promote more growth on main stem and more light on the surrounding plants we will see how that goes hahahah. Next grow im going to do maybe four 1 gallon pots with scrog setups on each pot if i can think up a design. 

Also i just ordered two nice power strips 7 outlet nice 17.5 inches long and some outlet to socket adapters im going to mount small peaces of boards like 2 long 1inch tall and inch wide with notches on the backside so i can use a zip tie to mount the power strip. have the peaces of wood going up the sides all the way to the top so i can move my lights up as they grow. Hard to explain and im stoned i have some super nice cheese my buddy grew outdoor this last year mhhhhh. Aslo got a two outlet 7day light timer plain on mounting a power strip on the back wall and the two nice ones i ordered on each side to hold the lights and the one in the back to plug everything in to then power cord ran out the back of the box i might even mount in on the top to get all the cords out of the way just the fedex man need to bring me my stuff so i can move it around and play with ideas


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

did u mean seven plants per pot ?
if u get male u need to get them out cut at the ground but if u shake them it can release pollen



SlimJim503 said:


> Hahaha there are up to 7 per pot i know everyone says not to do this but hey its going good so far. The only problem im having is with space i didnt think about the fact if you LST them to the side of the pot all the fan leaves get smashed by the other pots. Ive been thinking and to cut down on mold and rot i will instead of cutting down all males just cut there balls off as they grow and there main fan leafs to promote more growth on main stem and more light on the surrounding plants we will see how that goes hahahah. Next grow im going to do maybe four 1 gallon pots with scrog setups on each pot if i can think up a design.
> 
> Also i just ordered two nice power strips 7 outlet nice 17.5 inches long and some outlet to socket adapters im going to mount small peaces of boards like 2 long 1inch tall and inch wide with notches on the backside so i can use a zip tie to mount the power strip. have the peaces of wood going up the sides all the way to the top so i can move my lights up as they grow. Hard to explain and im stoned i have some super nice cheese my buddy grew outdoor this last year mhhhhh. Aslo got a two outlet 7day light timer plain on mounting a power strip on the back wall and the two nice ones i ordered on each side to hold the lights and the one in the back to plug everything in to then power cord ran out the back of the box i might even mount in on the top to get all the cords out of the way just the fedex man need to bring me my stuff so i can move it around and play with ideas


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 4, 2011)

Im home pretty much 24/7 so i will watch them VERY close, the only reason i dont want to take them to the ground is so that the plant wont die and the roots rot. I really dont care if i get seeds just want to see how it would work and if i get some smoke outa the first run thats a plus if it has seeds no biggie ive paided money for seeded buds and they smoked fine and i always break up my nugget before it get smashed into my bong I plan on painting the inside of the box and i will clean everything with bleach after this grow so if one does pollinate then i will kill its pollen so my next grow wont be affected hopefully. Oh i just was given some williams wonder i think it will be my next grow i have three seeds just regs tho so i hope one will be female.

Do you think my watching 24/7 and cutting balls off with work?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

well if u get a male cut it off at ground dont try to pick off sacks the will bust and spread


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 4, 2011)

Its day three of 12/12 ive been blasting them with a 5500lum 5000K CFL to promote lower growth for a couple hours then going back to 2 26watt 2700K and 2 26watt 6500K setup so all plants get both spectrum When i get my Power strips im going to try to fit 2 80watt 5000k 5500lum 4-6 23-30watt in each 2700K and 6500K so i want a total of around 12 bulbs in the box i might even throw some other spectrum in there just for fun. Im going to rig up some pc fans to blow on the ballasts of the light bulbs i found out if you have the fan going before the ballast has a time to heat up it stays cool so i'll rig up 2-4 80mm fans also might have to upgrade the intake and exhaust setup/fans we will see tho i already have too much money invested hahahah but its so relaxing to sit down in front of the box with it wide open and just stare at my babies.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

like my stepson says make u want to lick them lmao



SlimJim503 said:


> Its day three of 12/12 ive been blasting them with a 5500lum 5000K CFL to promote lower growth for a couple hours then going back to 2 26watt 2700K and 2 26watt 6500K setup so all plants get both spectrum When i get my Power strips im going to try to fit 2 80watt 5000k 5500lum 4-6 23-30watt in each 2700K and 6500K so i want a total of around 12 bulbs in the box i might even throw some other spectrum in there just for fun. Im going to rig up some pc fans to blow on the ballasts of the light bulbs i found out if you have the fan going before the ballast has a time to heat up it stays cool so i'll rig up 2-4 80mm fans also might have to upgrade the intake and exhaust setup/fans we will see tho i already have too much money invested hahahah but its so relaxing to sit down in front of the box with it wide open and just stare at my babies.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

he did on page 3 bro



mazand1982 said:


> *post pics...*


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think i might have some sort of infestation on my hands, tomorrow i have a dentist appointment at 1pm so when i get back im going to mix up a light foliage spray water and Azamax threat them and see what happens if it goes good im going to do it again in 10-15 days. Hope i dont kill my plants hahahaha but im getting more spots and fading more then me just smashing the leaves so i did some looking online and i think its time for them to get their first dose of Azamax and im also going to use the rest of the spray to coat everything near or around the box and even the box itself. I'll post some more pics cant wait to see hairs all over one is already starting to get stinky like mhhhh thats some dank smell also when i turned my lights off like 2 hours later they must have farted or something cuz my room got super stinky for like 10 mins now its gone????


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> like my stepson says make u want to lick them lmao


Yeah i wish i was your stepson!!!! Free lessons on growing from your dad thats about the life right there Bet you dont have to worry about him liking just let him grow his own plant and you have a best bud for life right hahahah


----------



## Ontheball (Apr 5, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Im home pretty much 24/7 so i will watch them VERY close, the only reason i dont want to take them to the ground is so that the plant wont die and the roots rot. I really dont care if i get seeds just want to see how it would work and if i get some smoke outa the first run thats a plus if it has seeds no biggie ive paided money for seeded buds and they smoked fine and i always break up my nugget before it get smashed into my bong I plan on painting the inside of the box and i will clean everything with bleach after this grow so if one does pollinate then i will kill its pollen so my next grow wont be affected hopefully. Oh i just was given some williams wonder i think it will be my next grow i have three seeds just regs tho so i hope one will be female.
> 
> Do you think my watching 24/7 and cutting balls off with work?


if you get a male dont be pussy about it cut that fucker at the bottom of its stem and slowly remove the plant trying not to bash it on its way out dont want pollen releasing.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just woke them up and they are getting stinky not a super amount of resin yet but i can see it starting No sex signs yet but its only day 3 of 12/12.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 5, 2011)

well when his grow went all male i gave him clones to start new one 
and lights and fans and my bud dryer and so on and so on lmao



SlimJim503 said:


> Yeah i wish i was your stepson!!!! Free lessons on growing from your dad thats about the life right there Bet you dont have to worry about him liking just let him grow his own plant and you have a best bud for life right hahahah


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah i checked out your "Family pic" first i want to say im glad you stayed second i want to say damn man those were some sexy girls. Did you ever figure out what was going on with the top leafs fading like that?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

it was some kind of foxtailing only answer i ever got was that gibberric acid in nutes caused it som wont use that crap again 

I wished i could have got better pics i never even posted my grow till i chopped cuz had no way to put up pics 

but i will do this time around i start in a couple of weeks and this one is going to be better way better i got 4 400w hps got one cooltube so far need three more got bigger fans bigger grow area 

lets just say im doing it bigger 
but i was happy with what i got off the last one 



SlimJim503 said:


> yeah i checked out your "Family pic" first i want to say im glad you stayed second i want to say damn man those were some sexy girls. Did you ever figure out what was going on with the top leafs fading like that?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

well i did leave later for about 6 months but missed it to much 



SlimJim503 said:


> yeah i checked out your "Family pic" first i want to say im glad you stayed second i want to say damn man those were some sexy girls. Did you ever figure out what was going on with the top leafs fading like that?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cant wait let me know cuz i want to watch ya step by step What is your nutrient plan gonna look like and what ya going to use. Im fox farm trio superthrive and azamax yet to add the azamax but plan on soon. They have grown so much from the time i posted last pics i will try ti get some more up tomorrow so i can get your advice on how they look. Also i just trimmed all single leafs 2 days ago and trimmed 90% of the three leafs today so now they have their "True" leafs and thats it hahahah it looks more like a jungle now when i get on my belly and look in hahahah i can see all the way to the back through the main stems and they all are exploding with secondary growth. Put two more bulbs both 2700K 23 watt cfl so thats 2 6500K 26watt, 2 2700K 26 watt and the two 23 watt 2700K for a dual spectrum coverage. When the rest of my stuff come in the mail i will be running around 12 bulbs and around 20 to 30 thousand lums and 4 different spectrum's heheheh can barley look into it as of now and its only 10,000 or so lums Cant wait till i have it all setup to max growing condition's right now i stay around 76 and go down about ten degrees at night/lights off. One of my plants main stems is thicker then a pen


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

soon u will be needing to wear shades just to look at them 
when i would come out of mine u would see spots for awhile lmao 
and i most certainly will let u know 

as for nutes i havent decided on that yet but the soil im going to mix my own 
i never trim leaves unless it is dead 



SlimJim503 said:


> Cant wait let me know cuz i want to watch ya step by step What is your nutrient plan gonna look like and what ya going to use. Im fox farm trio superthrive and azamax yet to add the azamax but plan on soon. They have grown so much from the time i posted last pics i will try ti get some more up tomorrow so i can get your advice on how they look. Also i just trimmed all single leafs 2 days ago and trimmed 90% of the three leafs today so now they have their "True" leafs and thats it hahahah it looks more like a jungle now when i get on my belly and look in hahahah i can see all the way to the back through the main stems and they all are exploding with secondary growth. Put two more bulbs both 2700K 23 watt cfl so thats 2 6500K 26watt, 2 2700K 26 watt and the two 23 watt 2700K for a dual spectrum coverage. When the rest of my stuff come in the mail i will be running around 12 bulbs and around 20 to 30 thousand lums and 4 different spectrum's heheheh can barley look into it as of now and its only 10,000 or so lums Cant wait till i have it all setup to max growing condition's right now i stay around 76 and go down about ten degrees at night/lights off. One of my plants main stems is thicker then a pen


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had to cut the lower ones off due to their height, they were getting smashed in between the pots so they had to go they were getting cut and ripped anyways figure cut them off and make the plants focus on cola and make new lower growth. by the time the secondary growth gets close to being outside the pot they will either be taller or done by then. Next time i am going with 4 plants i got really stoned had some old seeds started germinating as a joke they started popping and i felt bad so i had to make it so they could grow. I planted the ones that popped first and then they kept popping acually i germinated like 50 seeds and they all popped so when i was up to like 7 per pot i just had to throw the rest away made me sad. Through out the first 2 weeks i made cuts on how the plat was growing kept the ones i liked best. Next time i will start 5 or 6 and pick from them then plant each in a 2 gallon pot. I know 3 of them will be williams wonder i got off a friend the other day dont know much about the strain but from the pics looks tasty. So i want to order up some seeds you have any suggestions?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

you want regular seeds or fem



SlimJim503 said:


> I had to cut the lower ones off due to their height, they were getting smashed in between the pots so they had to go they were getting cut and ripped anyways figure cut them off and make the plants focus on cola and make new lower growth. by the time the secondary growth gets close to being outside the pot they will either be taller or done by then. Next time i am going with 4 plants i got really stoned had some old seeds started germinating as a joke they started popping and i felt bad so i had to make it so they could grow. I planted the ones that popped first and then they kept popping acually i germinated like 50 seeds and they all popped so when i was up to like 7 per pot i just had to throw the rest away made me sad. Through out the first 2 weeks i made cuts on how the plat was growing kept the ones i liked best. Next time i will start 5 or 6 and pick from them then plant each in a 2 gallon pot. I know 3 of them will be williams wonder i got off a friend the other day dont know much about the strain but from the pics looks tasty. So i want to order up some seeds you have any suggestions?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

i got lots of favorites but the best tga subcool strains r reg seeds i want fems
but his vortex and plushberry looks so goo and sound good to i got a buddy that grows the vortex the plushberry is new one


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

and for ordering seeds heard lots of good about attitude but i think there r some others that r cheaper and just as good


----------



## onephate91 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey man, this looks like it'll be a good show, keep me posted for when you start a journal. Cheers!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

or you can just subscribe to this thread 



onephate91 said:


> Hey man, this looks like it'll be a good show, keep me posted for when you start a journal. Cheers!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hahaha im lazy buddy cept when it comes to my babies you show me and i will make one hehehe Also i am taking more pics of them tomorrow and hope to get some close ups so you guys can see the frosty main stems and all the secondary growth If you see anything you dont like plz dont hold your tongue i can take the abuse as im always open to new ideas and suggestions thats how you become "THE BEST" and thats what i want to smoke so time to get to learning!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

fabfun said:


> you want regular seeds or fem


 Fem would be the best cuz i will only be growing 4 or 6 max the ones i have now might all be hermi cuz i got them from a unknown source in a ounce of some bomb and then some randoms mixed in. But now i know i can grow herb in a wood box with cheap house hold light bulbs hahahah and it looks like the ones i did hydro under MH and HPS dual 600watt umbrella hoods just growing alot slower and a little more stretching but not by much on the stretching alot on the slower


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

My 12 pack of emergency blankets was shipped and my outlet to sockets also, found my light timer on the front porch today too Hace 2 of the 3 lights rigged up to it just have to turn the third set off and on least i dont have to wake up so early now hahahah they can handle only having 4 bulbs instead of 6 for a hour or two so i can sleep in till i get holes cut and my power strips in the mail.


----------



## ifuckintodaso (Apr 6, 2011)

quick note about growing bagseed - most seeded cannabis is mid-grade from mexico, and is sativa-dominant. in other words, the fuckers get very tall and can take quite a while to finish flowering, not so good for stealth/micro grows. (a buddy of mine grew bagseed outdoors one year, and by november, they still hadn't finished and were over 10 feet tall!) however they are perfect practice to get your technique down and your box/system dialed in, but not so much for getting a harvest indoors. most novice growers order seed, pop 'em without any hands on experience, and end up losing half or more to 1 of the many problems that can kill sensitive seedlings. good thinkin getting your feet wet before you go diving in, SJ.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

get another surge protector strip and break the plug it into timer then put all lights on it and if timer is only 2 prong take surge protector and take pliers and snap ground prong off 



SlimJim503 said:


> My 12 pack of emergency blankets was shipped and my outlet to sockets also, found my light timer on the front porch today too Hace 2 of the 3 lights rigged up to it just have to turn the third set off and on least i dont have to wake up so early now hahahah they can handle only having 4 bulbs instead of 6 for a hour or two so i can sleep in till i get holes cut and my power strips in the mail.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is some white widow amsterdam cheese and a mix of others i dont smoke mexi weed bro im from the west coast were known for our SUPER dank this is all indica


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

Family line up
You can see the leafs that get smashed when i post new pics tomorrow you will see my thinning job.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

I tied them all down to promote secondary growth and to thicken my stem it worked but i'll post some pics of the same plants in the same view so you guys can see the difference.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

to bad u cant separate them im afraid u will get root bound 



SlimJim503 said:


> Family line up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 2 more surge protectors on the way im going to mount one either on the back wall or ceiling then the other two on the left and right. Had planed on running the two on the sides off the timer its a three prong grounded timer for dual lights 15amps each plug then im going to run my CFLs with outlet to socket adapters i should be able to fit 4 to 5 23-26watt on each strip counting my 2 big 80 watts one per strip. One 80 back rightside then 2 26watt 2700K one 26watt 6500K then reverse on the left hand side for a even coverage also im thinking about placing a smaller power strip on the bottom in between the plants for lighting the bottom of the canopy and bottom growth.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 7, 2011)

As promised! So i tied down one pot of plants in a circle hahaha and the big one so the others can catch up a little and to give light to its secondary growth also cut out 9 on the spindly ones feed my party cup tester plants some more superthrive then a light misting of water to insure the feed getting all the way through the roots.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 10, 2011)

What no one likes my pics Just got done doing another pruning of the inside fan leafs to promote more secondary growth. Still no signs of sex but they were small when switched to 12/12 so it might take them awhile to start showing and untill then im going to feed them veg food then i will use the"make it rain method" that ive been using throughout entire grow flush the soil good and then let it dry out then give them a feeding of budding food "FF big bloom & tiger bloom" All the leafs i took off today had a sandpaper feel with a lushesh damp feel also main stems are getting covered in white and they are lacking food to produce resin so thats a good start cant wait to see what happens when i give them what they need. The reason why im feeding them veg still is cuz ive heard this is good to do the first week or so while your waiting for sex signs to promote growth also from what i read they grow really fast during those two weeks and need the veg food to make good dense buds/ shorter node sights. Tomorrow i water heavy and feed. Im going to wait a week of so to update pics so they have had time to do a good deal of growing. Got all my parts to my new light setup and im thinking i will be able to run 16 26watt CFLs and have a equal mix of 2700K and 6500K 4 rows of 4 first row starting with 6500K then 2700K then 6500K then 2700K switching it on every row so there is a even spread of the DUAL spectrum. Also my surge protector has switches on each plug in except on one switchless plug in so i can control what lights i have one at any given time just by a click of a switch oh and there is room to plug in my fans and extra on the surge protectors so thats a plus. Only thing holding up the build now is the fact i lack the tools to cut out the intake and mount the lights so im thinking i might wait till next grow to get it setup 100% and stealth but it has come a LONG way from the time i was sitting watching tv glanced over at my bench and was i could grow my own medicine in that box right there


----------



## fabfun (Apr 12, 2011)

I DO 
i like plants and it will be a great feeling when u are smoking some of your own bud
what tools do u have


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is there any kind of hand tools that i could use to cut the intake out? I need to buy a drill anyways so was thinking of starting the cut out with the drill then picking up a hack saw blade to finish. All i need to do is cut out the intake and a couple cord plug sized holes mount the lights and its finished "for now"  I'll never be finished tho i think i might just have to grow for the rest of my life always have had a garden growing vegies but i dont like eating them and i sure as hell LOVE my herb with out it the pain in my back is just to damn much to live with and pills are for the sheep still following the gov blindly. This guy is funny looking but his song kicks ass check it out.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3qpBPup5tg


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 12, 2011)

fabfun said:


> I DO
> i like plants and it will be a great feeling when u are smoking some of your own bud
> what tools do u have


Yeah im hoping this time around i get a female ive grown a dozen or so grows nothing ever really turned out either got ate by animals or found this one this time no one knows about except RIU members and a guy i play COD black ops on the pc with thats it. I think i was starving my plants a little i dont have a PPM tester but will on next grow along with a PH reader.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 13, 2011)

So i doubled the amount of veg food my plants got yesterday and this morning after 12 hours of dark they all have grown so darn much i had to move my lights up this morning. Didnt look them over yet for sex signs will later might even post some update pics Also the smell is starting to be more of a skunk smell instead of the veg smell Hope i get some dank could use a bowl right now im out and my back is froze up this morning took me 10 mins to get outa bed it makes it hard to work on my box but i will post a plant update here in a few hours.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 13, 2011)

View attachment 1548707


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just peaked my head in today and i got a girl i just peaked so i dont know how many yet are sexing but i GOT A GIRL!!!!!! I will post a update when i can bend down and get into my box more my back is killing me so much the excitement just kinda fades and im out of smoke so it might be awhile


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok so i went through them all the one i noticed pistols on has them at almost every node! I noticed some growth on a couple others but it is till to early to tell on them but the one is for sure a female. So i forgot to make a note that i changed my mix. i went from 1/2 tsp of grow big to 1 tsp then big bloom went from 1/2 tsb to 1 tsb also i added tiger bloom to the mix at 1 tbs. I feed yesterday morning as they were kinda dropy and the new top growth kinda yellow and this morning all new growth is green there exploading in growth also the plant itself it way more stiff and hard to push around heheheh i think they were hungry ive been very gun shy with my feed but i looked into the strain and white widow can take alot of nutrients and is a heavy feeder so ive been starving them but im back on track now. I'll feed them this for another week of so them make up a stronger mix. Having multiple plants per pot also means you HAVE to water everyday i dont care what anyone tells me if the top 3 inches is dry and when you poke your finger into the drain off holes and its dry also your pot feels light then its freaking time to water. I have no burn and my plants look freaking great if my seeds come from attitude ever then i will grow one or two each grow so i can veg them for longer and make some LST monsters also i got fem seeds so i might give scrog ago. Oh and i switched to 5 2700k and 1 6500K to try to force them to flower faster.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well i think i have some bad news. I had a sickening feeling that it might be now everyday it looks more and more like a male. Damn it guys my big plant the one i trained oh so nicely has turned male on me its not for sure but the growth keeps getting bigger and no hairs yep so unless their new growth its a boy. Some on the other ones share the same looking things on them but with my old eyes everything except my girl is still to small to make out. Im going to for sure wait another week gonna try 2 weeks so at least i can make some premy hash something to smoke on 

My female has pistils all the way through her cola should be interesting to watch grow out gona be a mirco bush.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sry didnt know i couldnt write in between if i just upload a butt load at once.
#1 Female in top right corner!
#2 top of big one
#3 top of big one
#4 top of big one
#5 Female
#6 Big plant
#7 Big Plant
#8 Big Plant
#9 top of female
#10 Female 
#11 Big Plant
#12 Female you can see pistil on the left well hairs i can see pistil camera wouldn't go closer
#13 Big plant
#14 female i think next time i will update better first time doing a giant group of pics sry
#15 Big plant


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 17, 2011)

Also this was when they where hungry feed them and they are back to pointing up for some light. Its crazy it only take 5 to 10 minutes max for them to soak it up and start growing again if you watch them you can see them lifting their leafs back up into the "sky" to bad there in a box with some fake ass sun lmao hahahahaha.


----------



## goten (Apr 17, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1555202View attachment 1555204View attachment 1555206View attachment 1555209View attachment 1555215View attachment 1555217View attachment 1555242View attachment 1555246View attachment 1555251View attachment 1555257View attachment 1555259View attachment 1555264View attachment 1555265View attachment 1555266View attachment 1555272


Damn bro 

looking real good my man 

you can see some of the tops by the leaves developing some frost on them


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah i just noticed that when i looked at them giant sized on my monitor i thought they looked a little different then from the leaf in veg kinda like they are wet and have a glimmer to them the flash on my camera really makes em shine Also this is the Start of bud/flowering for the ones that are showing so now i have another 8 to 10 weeks to go From the first breeders of the WHITE WIDOW "is greenhouse" they say she is a HEAVY feeder and from what ive seen i must agree even tho im not 100% the genetics of my plants so not to be mixed up with the orignal WHITE WIDOW as i am NOT growing greenhouse seeds and i wish i was lmao but we will all see how these babys take it further in flower. I have more of these seeds so if the smoke is good from these ones i will grow more but not be so gun shy about the nutrients i bet i coulda had some freaks if i would not starved them nutrient during veg i was just worried using MG soil that i would burn them but they are monster feeders and explode when i water with feed damn things need water every morning or night i try to switch back and forth and go AS long as i can before watering they let me know what they want by the color of the new growth and overall health and perkyness. Also have to water so much due to the small pots and giant dain holes hahaha i didnt want rot it air trims the roots nicely too!


----------



## goten (Apr 17, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Yeah i just noticed that when i looked at them giant sized on my monitor i thought they looked a little different then from the leaf in veg kinda like they are wet and have a glimmer to them the flash on my camera really makes em shine Also this is the Start of bud/flowering for the ones that are showing so now i have another 8 to 10 weeks to go From the first breeders of the WHITE WIDOW "is greenhouse" they say she is a HEAVY feeder and from what ive seen i must agree even tho im not 100% the genetics of my plants so not to be mixed up with the orignal WHITE WIDOW as i am NOT growing greenhouse seeds and i wish i was lmao but we will all see how these babys take it further in flower. I have more of these seeds so if the smoke is good from these ones i will grow more but not be so gun shy about the nutrients i bet i coulda had some freaks if i would not starved them nutrient during veg i was just worried using MG soil that i would burn them but they are monster feeders and explode when i water with feed damn things need water every morning or night i try to switch back and forth and go AS long as i can before watering they let me know what they want by the color of the new growth and overall health and perkyness. Also have to water so much due to the small pots and giant dain holes hahaha i didnt want rot it air trims the roots nicely too!


M.g is what i have my plants in also 

and they seem to be doing fine 

hell , 

look at that 1 n.l i have in my cab , thats in m.g lol


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah for my filler dirt i short through it taking out the nutrient balls and moss bark etc and break up whats left so theres less nutrient holding moisture holding crap in the mix. Im going to go through it all next time and mix more perlite in it for drainage maybe some sand we will see.


----------



## goten (Apr 18, 2011)

how they doing today my man


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 18, 2011)

I keep finding more and more plants with pistils im not sure whats going on anymore i thought i would have some males but i haven't found a one so somethings up theres no way im going to get all females. Not like i wouldn't be happy with all females but im starting to worry more that all my seeds are hermi. like i just got done looking it their and found another 2 to 3 plants starting pistils thats over half of them now have female starts and all the male things i thought i sah have tuned into secondary growth and not bannas? Im just going to have to wait another week or so then when i can get some good pics of the pistils and post em. The big one has pistils in the secondary growth now and all throughout the top if they are hermi i hope they dont show till like the last week of bud so i can get at least some kinda stony buds. Ive looked at hermi plants and mine look nothing like them just straight female goodness so far.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

thats real smart man that shit u take out is no good for cannabis 



SlimJim503 said:


> yeah for my filler dirt i short through it taking out the nutrient balls and moss bark etc and break up whats left so theres less nutrient holding moisture holding crap in the mix. Im going to go through it all next time and mix more perlite in it for drainage maybe some sand we will see.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 18, 2011)

How the hell have you been bud haven't see ya around much the past week got anything going at the moment i dont see anything on your sig? I know i read that that shit is way bad for cannibas it was not so fun picking it out but the pot i picked out complety is doing alot better then the ones with that shit in it. Half of it is peat moss or whatever their mosture control is and the nutrients time released nothing like a boost of nutrients out of the blue to burn your seedlings or such when i read that i kicked myself in the ass for not going through it all or just using happy frog for seedlings then FFOF for transplant just before bud like a week or two. 

Next go around i will pull out all the bells and whistles and use all the knowledge you guys have shared with me here on RIU with what i already knew to hopefully grow some crazy dank buds.

Do you know anything about hermi genetics whent he bannas show up most of the time or anything i should look for cuz im getting way to many females and worried they are hermi and will trun on me why else would 70% so far be female out of around 22 plants thats just too good of odds i think what do you think.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

just been busy bro 
im starting my plants this week
next time make your own oragnic soil 



SlimJim503 said:


> How the hell have you been bud haven't see ya around much the past week got anything going at the moment i dont see anything on your sig? I know i read that that shit is way bad for cannibas it was not so fun picking it out but the pot i picked out complety is doing alot better then the ones with that shit in it. Half of it is peat moss or whatever their mosture control is and the nutrients time released nothing like a boost of nutrients out of the blue to burn your seedlings or such when i read that i kicked myself in the ass for not going through it all or just using happy frog for seedlings then FFOF for transplant just before bud like a week or two.
> 
> Next go around i will pull out all the bells and whistles and use all the knowledge you guys have shared with me here on RIU with what i already knew to hopefully grow some crazy dank buds.
> 
> Do you know anything about hermi genetics whent he bannas show up most of the time or anything i should look for cuz im getting way to many females and worried they are hermi and will trun on me why else would 70% so far be female out of around 22 plants thats just too good of odds i think what do you think.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 18, 2011)

Been thinking about that too might give a go got any good mix's? Do you mix your own?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

i havent before but will this grow u just get some organic topsoil, spagnum moss,
and perlite as for ratios i will have to get back when i find where i left my note book lol



SlimJim503 said:


> Been thinking about that too might give a go got any good mix's? Do you mix your own?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 19, 2011)

More and more pistils i can see them now on all the plants that are mature enough to show sex i havnt found one male pre flower and now i would say at least 75% are show pistils! I topped off each pot with some more soil they were kinda low i left that wat so they would grow a little more so i could add dirt and not cover up the first node. I took out my hanging lights and mounted one of my serge light strips to the top so now im funning 8 CFL 23-26 watt 5 2700 and 3 6500 the box is staying cooler cuz all the heat it at the top of the box along with the source of the heat "bulbs". I'll do a pic update as soon as i can to show the pistils and the new light setup!

Well see how this light rigging works out i should be able to tell in the next day or two if im still getting enough light on them ahhh i dont like it so far from them but ima give it a go.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 19, 2011)

I forgot now its fully auto i dont have to touch it except watering!!!!!!!yeah buddy


----------



## goten (Apr 19, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> I forgot now its fully auto i dont have to touch it except watering!!!!!!!yeah buddy


you forgot it was an auto lol 

damn i want some autos so bad hehehe 

maybe 1 day , you got any new pics my man


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 19, 2011)

No i ment the box is auto not lights and fan that cools them on a timer and the vents controlled by temp


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont know how you understood me hahahaha that dont make sense to me and i wrote it.

Ok the lights are on a timer i cool the CFL bulbs with a 6 inch fan that is also on the same timer so they both come on at the same time. Then my fans are controlled by the temp of the box turning on and off as needed I cant wait to finish up this grow so i can put the box 100% together it makes it hard to do work on it with it stuffed full of plants ahahahah


----------



## goten (Apr 19, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> I dont know how you understood me hahahaha that dont make sense to me and i wrote it.
> 
> Ok the lights are on a timer i cool the CFL bulbs with a 6 inch fan that is also on the same timer so they both come on at the same time. Then my fans are controlled by the temp of the box turning on and off as needed I cant wait to finish up this grow so i can put the box 100% together it makes it hard to do work on it with it stuffed full of plants ahahahah


i was able to read in between the lines my friend and get the jist of what you were saying , 

it might be hard right now 

but look at the nice plants


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks bud hope they give us some sorta show!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks man this is my big plant before LST


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 23, 2011)

End of week one bud Getting some good growth i LST'd the big plant in the middle of this week and its grown well you will see i bent it sidewaysView attachment 1566019View attachment 1566021View attachment 1566026View attachment 1566042View attachment 1566045View attachment 1566049View attachment 1566059View attachment 1566062


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

hey pics didnt post


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

now they did others were invalid links and when posting picks some r lazy an d wont click so always post the pics not link 
just saying bro



SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1566085View attachment 1566086View attachment 1566087View attachment 1566088View attachment 1566089View attachment 1566090View attachment 1566091View attachment 1566092


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

wow a jungle what u running for lights im afraid u got to add more like now 
u got 3 or 4 ?



SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1566085View attachment 1566086View attachment 1566087View attachment 1566088View attachment 1566089View attachment 1566090View attachment 1566091View attachment 1566092


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 23, 2011)

But how are they looking?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 24, 2011)

they look great bro nice and green and healthy 



SlimJim503 said:


> But how are they looking?


----------



## Tripp10966 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yo man your plants are lookin good I found your thread while browsing through others. Actually it was the one with the illiterate fucker who was givin you guys problems lol. Anyway you all seemed like cool peeps and I was rolling laughin my ass off reading that shit so I'm goin to keep an eye out on your grow. I'm actually just starting my third grow I think I might keep track of this one on here. Fuck man I'm just babblin.....high of course anyway just wanted to drop in and give my two cents.


----------



## Tripp10966 (Apr 24, 2011)

My bad man forgot to sub and this is the only way I know how to do it on my phone lol.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah we do what we can to keep this forum on the straight, there is no reason to give someone wrong info so you can watch their plants suffer i mean shit aren't we all in this together You should journal your next grow and im sure with the positive attitude you carry yourself with you should fir right at home here. If you ever need any help or just want to bullshit look me up buddy even if i dont have the answer your looking for i sure as hell will search with you until we figure out what the fix is.

Thanks for stopping by and next grow will be more to look at this time around was just to get the box setup now im ready to grow some monster micro plants


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 25, 2011)

new mix 1 1/2 tsp tiger bloom 1 tbl big bloom


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 25, 2011)

scrog net added


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 25, 2011)

Next grow i will lower the net by about 7 inches and i will be doing 4 plants also i will be getting a bigger netting i just had this crap out back so i cut a piece starlized it and staple gunned it in its more to keep them out of the light then anything else.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey slim just had to pop by real quick by I'm about to go to bed will pop back by tomorrow and catch up


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 26, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1568610View attachment 1568614View attachment 1568621View attachment 1568617View attachment 1568620View attachment 1568625View attachment 1568626scrog net added


Your grow looks good. I have a question about scrog. Is the main objective bigger yield or plant height control? Or both? I'm just wondering because I think if it controls growth, I may need to try it.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 26, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1568610View attachment 1568614View attachment 1568621View attachment 1568617View attachment 1568620View attachment 1568625View attachment 1568626scrog net added


Nice man ...really


----------



## lime73 (Apr 26, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Your grow looks good. I have a question about scrog. Is the main objective bigger yield or plant height control? Or both? I'm just wondering because I think if it controls growth, I may need to try it.


My personal experience with the screen...no vertical stretch  just buds...did not have to move my light up an inch during flowering of mine when i did my last one!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 26, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Your grow looks good. I have a question about scrog. Is the main objective bigger yield or plant height control? Or both? I'm just wondering because I think if it controls growth, I may need to try it.


Its both with the screen you fill it out by strething the plant out and letting the tips pop out the trick is to get it to look like this and i know your not on the computer so check it tomorrow heres a couple videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kICXTX0qbRM 
This one is sexy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4FAqd8-Xmw&feature=related


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine is just to control the height they are growing super fast and i had to do something or i was going to be in trouble.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 27, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Mine is just to control the height they are growing super fast and i had to do something or i was going to be in trouble.





SlimJim503 said:


> Its both with the screen you fill it out by strething the plant out and letting the tips pop out the trick is to get it to look like this and i know your not on the computer so check it tomorrow heres a couple videos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kICXTX0qbRM
> This one is sexy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4FAqd8-Xmw&feature=related


Those video were cool. But I now see it won't help me. I have the height, just running out of width. I may have to try on my next grow, though. Thanks for the info and video links. And I could watch those videos, YouTube works on my I-pad, just some videos don't. I'm not sure why that is. I still can't +rep you again. I think that RIU is advocating extreme promiscuity!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## xebeche (Apr 27, 2011)

Just found this thread, now I'm subd. Looks like this could be a good one...


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 27, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Just found this thread, now I'm subd. Looks like this could be a good one...


I agree! Slim's girls are looking very pretty, all nice and healthy!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

And this is after the tie down damn thing grew into the net over night and i have 2 months to go on bud so i had to.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I agree! Slim's girls are looking very pretty, all nice and healthy!


 I treat them as if they were my children and i feel bad that they started their life as just an experiment but they've hung in their even my party cup girls that have been blasted with new nutrient mixes first and superthrive to test the effects i even failed fim'd one and she is doing great just two sets of leafs have no tips hahahahah


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

View attachment 1572866View attachment 1572867View attachment 1572868View attachment 1572869View attachment 1572870View attachment 1572871


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Just found this thread, now I'm subd. Looks like this could be a good one...



Thanks buddy hope they give us a good show!


----------



## xebeche (Apr 27, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Thanks buddy hope they give us a good show!


Those latest pics look great...but, what's up with the catfish pic? Making your own fish emulsion for ferts, lol?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Those latest pics look great...but, what's up with the catfish pic? Making your own fish emulsion for ferts, lol?


nope just proud of it thats a record sized fish from my neck of the woods 27 1/2 inches 20lbs cannel catfish lower willamette river just below the falls in my secret night fishing spot.


----------



## xebeche (Apr 27, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> nope just proud of it thats a record sized fish from my neck of the woods 27 1/2 inches 20lbs cannel catfish lower willamette river just below the falls in my secret night fishing spot.


 Sounds like a pretty sweet spot. So you're in Oregon?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

Somewheres around there hahahah why you close by?


----------



## xebeche (Apr 27, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Somewheres around there hahahah why you close by?


Nope, just googled willamette falls after your last message. 18th largest waterfall in the world? I love wikipedia.

I'm in SoCal.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn didnt know it was number 18 hahahahah tahts too bad would have loved to met someone from my neck of the woods to trade plants and smoke with hahahahaha


----------



## xebeche (Apr 27, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Damn didnt know it was number 18 hahahahah tahts too bad would have loved to met someone from my neck of the woods to trade plants and smoke with hahahahaha


Yeah, that would be cool. Try posting up in the Toke n Talk forum, or some of the other forums here. Ya never know, you might run into some of your neighbors here on riu.

"eighteenth largest in the world _*by water volume"*_ according to wiki.Second largest in the US (behind Niagara)_*.
*_


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## xebeche (Apr 29, 2011)

Seeing lots of nice buds there, Slim, looks real good. You're about 4 weeks into 12/12 now?

I had one of those coolerguy thermostats in my cab, seemed to work pretty well. The temp reading from the probe was always about 5 deg higher than my other thermometer reading inside the cab, but I simply adjusted the ON setting to compensate for the difference. I had two 80mm fans running 24/7 and a third 80mm fan controlled by the thermostat...kept the cab below 80 deg pretty nicely. Looks very high-tech, too, lol.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 29, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Seeing lots of nice buds there, Slim, looks real good. You're about 4 weeks into 12/12 now?
> 
> I had one of those coolerguy thermostats in my cab, seemed to work pretty well. The temp reading from the probe was always about 5 deg higher than my other thermometer reading inside the cab, but I simply adjusted the ON setting to compensate for the difference. I had two 80mm fans running 24/7 and a third 80mm fan controlled by the thermostat...kept the cab below 80 deg pretty nicely. Looks very high-tech, too, lol.


hahaha Yeah im going to upgrade to two more 120mm so 2 on intake and 2 on exhaust then im going to try to fit more bulbs in there rigth now im running 1750x8=14,000 lums i want around 20,000 in the cab more if i can fit it just blasting the stuffing out of some micros ahahahahahah as of now it hurts my eyes heheheh. Yeah ive been meaning to get another gauge ive seen a few wireless ones with multiple probes so you can have one or two inside the box and one outside in main room just so ya could monitor the temp alot better.

i've also thought about hooking up another higher CFM exhuast maybe two of them have them running the whole time lights are on then two intake on my thermal controller that way when the intake is off theres a negative pressure or whatever. You can get PC fans that have standard plus ins instead of the 3 pin or 4 pin like on 90% of them so i could get another 2 way timer get two of said plug in pc fans can get them up to 220 cfm 17.6 air pressure so then the exhaust would turn on with the lights and circulation fan that blows onto the lights. Then if it gets too hot in the box the intake vents in by the thermal probe. I dont know but im having a heat problem cuz the lights are in the way top of the box so they stay hotter.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 29, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Seeing lots of nice buds there, Slim, looks real good. You're about 4 weeks into 12/12 now?
> 
> I had one of those coolerguy thermostats in my cab, seemed to work pretty well. The temp reading from the probe was always about 5 deg higher than my other thermometer reading inside the cab, but I simply adjusted the ON setting to compensate for the difference. I had two 80mm fans running 24/7 and a third 80mm fan controlled by the thermostat...kept the cab below 80 deg pretty nicely. Looks very high-tech, too, lol.


Thanks buddy yup saterday is 4 weeks give or take and 2 weeks from first sex signs. Thats good to know about the probe reading hotter ive been thinking about getting another gauges just dont know what one i want to get yet i have to pay attention to size and such cuz of my box size. Im running 8 26 watt cfls and it stays under 80 with both fans on hahaha i need more CFM but just want to finish up this grow then strip the box down and rebuild from the ground up this was more just to see how CFL works and how growing in a small wooden box works i think next grow will be awesome really thinking about scrog to maximize yield in my space I might even build another box slightly bigger thats my main goal when shopping for this box is getting stuff i can use on a bigger one down the road. Do you have any pics of your box or a thread?


----------



## xebeche (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Thanks buddy yup saterday is 4 weeks give or take and 2 weeks from first sex signs. Thats good to know about the probe reading hotter ive been thinking about getting another gauges just dont know what one i want to get yet i have to pay attention to size and such cuz of my box size. Im running 8 26 watt cfls and it stays under 80 with both fans on hahaha i need more CFM but just want to finish up this grow then strip the box down and rebuild from the ground up this was more just to see how CFL works and how growing in a small wooden box works i think next grow will be awesome really thinking about scrog to maximize yield in my space I might even build another box slightly bigger thats my main goal when shopping for this box is getting stuff i can use on a bigger one down the road. Do you have any pics of your box or a thread?


Yeah, Slim, that was exactly my plan when I built a cab out of a wardrobe box this past winter. I'd never used CFLs for a grow before, but with all the tips I found around the forums here at riu, I decided to make a prototype using cardboard (much easier - and cheaper- to work with)...and then build the "real" cab out of plywood or MDF once I determined if the size was appropriate. It worked...but I did decide that I definitely wanted more height, and most likely a little bit more width/depth as well. I agree with you about the scrog capabilities, too, and will definitely design my cab with the option to install a screen.

I do feel it was a worthwhile effort to build the prototype, but I don't intend to use it for more than one more round of flowering (if that). I may very well use it for housing mother plants in the future, since it works really well and I probably won't need much in the way of odor control (or headpsace) to keep a handful of vegging plants around for a year or two.

You can see some pics scattered around this thread (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/404334-wardrobe-box-grow.html). There's a lot of words to read, but you can skim through to the pics and get the idea without poring over the details of my first CFL grow. I'd be happy to give you more details about the design and construction of the cab if you're interested.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Apr 30, 2011)

Slim bro the plants r lookn pretty good. How far r ur lights away? Did u say u had a heat prob?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 30, 2011)

My lights are to far away from the plants right now i'll have to figure out something diffrent but it will work to finish out this grow. Im having heat problems cuz i added 2 more bulbs and put them all up in the top of the box so instead of having a space for the heat to move up and get away from the bulbs the heat stays up in the top with them just need a higher CFM exhaust and use the exhaust fan that i have now for another intake just takes money and im in short supplie of that right now But i need a longer heat probe another fan some fan extesions and something to cut out my intakes and i'll be happy till i tare it down and rebuild completely and finish the damn box finally!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Apr 30, 2011)

I took the netting out i'll put back in or bend them back down if need be but it is a pain in my ass getting them in and out to water and such Going today to look at bulbs hahahah


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

Upgrades 
3 bulbs
Removed net

now running as follows
4x26/2700K
1x23/2700K
3x26/6500K
Lums=13,400
watts=205 actual watts

Plant update
Everything is going good starting to see alot of diffrent stuff going on now with the flowers smell wise and looks so i couldn't really tell in veg but i think i have one hell of a mix going on here i knew the parents were all in the same room at time of pollenation but damn i got some weird smells and some really really nice smells.

One smell like foot and is covered in trics i mean covered 
One smells like widow "the big plant" and is just now starting to pack the trics
One smells like citiric, friuty kinda sweet
and there is a mix of other smells We'll see what happends 

The first one the sexed is the most frosty and started packing them a week or two ago and now the rest are on their way too now so they are all growing and flowering at about the same rate from first sex sign after 12/12 switch.

Pic update coming soon!


----------



## fabfun (May 1, 2011)

we want pictures we want pictures



SlimJim503 said:


> Upgrades
> 3 bulbs
> Removed net
> 
> ...


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

cant wait I'll try to get some better pics when i water later.


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579173


----------



## xebeche (May 1, 2011)

fabfun said:


> we want pictures we want pictures


Wow, that was fast. "Ask and ye shall receive" in this thread, I guess. 

Slim, you have a plant that smells like "foot"?


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

xebeche said:


> Wow, that was fast. "Ask and ye shall receive" in this thread, I guess.
> 
> Slim, you have a plant that smells like "foot"?


Yup it smells like foot hahhaahah idk man why but yup it smells like stinky feet or a rank old shoe frosty as all hell tho ima call it foot hahaha yeah man thats the foot its some dank I'll try to get an up close and personal pic of "foot" wish ya'll could smell her


----------



## rene112388 (May 1, 2011)

Wow slim beautiful! I lmao when I read one smelled like a foot...my hh is kinda the same most foul odor! I'd say its a sign of good things to come


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Wow slim beautiful! I lmao when I read one smelled like a foot...my hh is kinda the same most foul odor! I'd say its a sign of good things to come


Thanks for stopping in Rene i hope they start to swell soon.when do they start to thicken out most of the time last couple weeks?


----------



## rene112388 (May 1, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Thanks for stopping in Rene i hope they start to swell soon.when do they start to thicken out most of the time last couple weeks?


Yes towards the last couple of weeks you will see them swell and you will be very happy I'm sure


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

Im just sad i wont be able to share with my RIU family Sharing is Caring hahahahaha i cant wait for them to blow up!


----------



## rene112388 (May 1, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Im just sad i wont be able to share with my RIU family Sharing is Caring hahahahaha i cant wait for them to blow up!


Haha that's so true! Man who says ya can't share there are ways  jk


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

Yeah like if you want to drive your ass south ahahahahah meet ya on the border when we crop hahahah i'll bring tha wraps j/k


----------



## xebeche (May 1, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Yup it smells like foot hahhaahah idk man why but yup it smells like stinky feet or a rank old shoe frosty as all hell tho ima call it foot hahaha yeah man thats the foot its some dank I'll try to get an up close and personal pic of "foot" wish ya'll could smell her


Well, some folks like the herb that smells like cat piss, so I guess stinky feet is probly no worse. As long as it produces the desired "medicinal effects," that's the most important thing, imo


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 1, 2011)

View attachment 1579652Heres FOOT if you look hard you can see she is covered in trics


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 2, 2011)

Wats up slim? Just droppin by to check out ur ladies. Damn bro if I aint mistaken u said ur in ur 4th or 5th wk of flower? That's a nice lookn foot  I think ull be happy with the outcome of all them. About ur heat problems, how far away r ur lights with the extra bulbs and how close were they without the extras? It may be better to go without the extras if u could get the originals hella closer imo, as always just a suggestion bro. I think they lookn good tho


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 6, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Wats up slim? Just droppin by to check out ur ladies. Damn bro if I aint mistaken u said ur in ur 4th or 5th wk of flower? That's a nice lookn foot  I think ull be happy with the outcome of all them. About ur heat problems, how far away r ur lights with the extra bulbs and how close were they without the extras? It may be better to go without the extras if u could get the originals hella closer imo, as always just a suggestion bro. I think they lookn good tho



Sorry i never got back to you but i have to be short at the moment. My computer is down right now and it looks like for good so i will be building another machine so untill then no more pic updates but i'll try to figure out something. Sorry to let you guys down


----------



## rene112388 (May 6, 2011)

You didn't let anyone down  just keep taking pic so when you get one up and running you can just post them all!


----------



## fabfun (May 7, 2011)

what parts do u need for computer


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 9, 2011)

Everything i'll pm you what happend


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 12, 2011)

So i had one hermi on me and now i have some seeds growing its my fault i was busy and nalegeting my box the pollenation wasn't to bad was just one male flower and i caught it before it dropped fully but some of the surrounding buds are pollinated the rest of the crop is a ok even cut some pistils off to make sure. I thought i was only going to get a qauter oz or a halfer out of the box but the ones that sexed first are swelling and there is almost a oz of wet bud and i have 2 to 4 weeks left also they are getting dense and everyone is covered it trics and just multiplies everyday i wake up and look into the box there even sticky to the touch now but still no real smell and i think the foot smell is the FOX FARM TRIO im using cuz they all seem to smell a little like FOOT now. Im going to try to post a pic today but we will see.


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah buddy


----------



## goten (May 12, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Yeah buddyView attachment 1596766View attachment 1596770View attachment 1596771View attachment 1596772View attachment 1596776View attachment 1596788


Looking mighty tasty my man 

glad to see you around , its been a while lol


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah my computer is down and it took some time to find another to do my bidding on hahahahahaah Its getting close to harvest and i can't wait everything is covered in trics i'll try to get some up close shots in the next couple weeks before harvest


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 13, 2011)

View attachment 1597469Hope they are right


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 13, 2011)

View attachment 1597491View attachment 1597492


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 13, 2011)

I lost all my data for this grow besides this thread so i have to wade through it and figure out how much longer i have i think its around 2 weeks left and i hella need advice on how to know when they are done


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 13, 2011)

Lookn mighty good and tasty bro. ull need a magnifying glass or jewelers loupe. Bout 50x magnify should be enough. I got a 50-100x lighted magnifying scope from radio shack here for 15 bucks. u want about half amber trichs half cloudy but then that really comes down to personal preference on high really


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## SlimJim503 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## goten (May 20, 2011)

looking really good my man , 

im a little jealous lol 

just a little , 

my N.l should be done by the end of next month


----------



## rene112388 (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful slim! I'm with goten I'm jealous! Sorry I've been a stranger lately!


----------



## dmb1 (May 20, 2011)

nice pics.. looks like u wrked hard


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments and yes a lot of work final count is 12 plants down from around 35. Today is the last day of week 7 12/12 and i have cloudy and amber colored trics on top colas and some cloudy on bottom nuggets. Im going to wait till about 75% amber on colas then im going to put them in a sealed box as they each get to 75% amber no light for 3 days then cut and hang upside down till almost dry then do the mason jar cure. Im hoping to get done within the next two weeks i need to work on my box and finish it cuz its not very stealth at the moment. Next grow will be LST for sure but im thinking about scrog but i have to figure out my lighting first. I guess im kinda just bored with how its setup and this grow because i know i can do a LOT better and make the box produce alot bigger and danker nuggets.


----------



## jtp123 (May 21, 2011)

Just started reading, awesome grow so far cant wait to see the results, has given me alot of inspiration for the CFL grow I'm about to start!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 21, 2011)

jtp123 said:


> Just started reading, awesome grow so far cant wait to see the results, has given me alot of inspiration for the CFL grow I'm about to start!!


Glad to hear it buddy and if you ever want to shoot ideas back and forth feel free to PM me anytime. This grow was just to see if it would work out for me and i have to say im very happy with the results so far and cant wait to do 4 plants or less in the box because i believe i could grow a monsters and get a OZ or two per plant and up to a QP off of a single plant if i grow scrog. Attitude is having a baddass june promo spend like 40 dallors and get 9 free seeds so im going to place an order maybe and try my luck with store bought seeds but i might just do another run of these depends on how they smoke but they look amazing and grow very nice!


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 21, 2011)

Slim bro everything is lookn fantastic. Definitely have to watch for harvest. U gon share weight with us?


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 21, 2011)

Hahahaha Yeah i will tell the wet and dry weight its not going to be much cuz they were cramped as all hell in the box just had way way to many growing next go around im going to keep it to 4 and under but i should get a OZ and the buds i harvested like a week and half ago made my eyes hurt and i couldn't stop laughing and it was a good hurt you know the super blazed feeling you got when ya started smoking yeah buddy But this whole grow has been hell and a brain fuck with space so im just going to be glad when its over shit i almost want to whack them down NOW its driving me crazy.


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (May 22, 2011)

man that shit is looking good sorry havent been checking lately to much bs and drama but im seeing things a different way



SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1611924View attachment 1611927View attachment 1611931View attachment 1611933View attachment 1611944View attachment 1611947View attachment 1611951View attachment 1611955View attachment 1611964


----------



## jokubas (May 22, 2011)

Hey, i don't want to look like retard but i have to ask..do you do scrog at first few veg weeks, and then remove net, or what. i think i saw in one photo that there is net, and then same photo with no net..
P.S. sorry for bad english, it is not my born language so..
PEACE


----------



## fabfun (May 22, 2011)

hey slim is cool dude so i know he wont mind helping u when he wakes up
and your english sound great to me 
im slims friend and dont do scrog or lst but he can help u and his buddy goten to 
keep it green bro



jokubas said:


> Hey, i don't want to look like retard but i have to ask..do you do scrog at first few veg weeks, and then remove net, or what. i think i saw in one photo that there is net, and then same photo with no net..
> P.S. sorry for bad english, it is not my born language so..
> PEACE


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;yPVRzKCWlGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPVRzKCWlGI[/video]


----------



## fabfun (May 22, 2011)

who u playing that one for bonzi ?




Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> [video=youtube;yPVRzKCWlGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPVRzKCWlGI[/video]


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 22, 2011)

You! 67890


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 22, 2011)

This is your comfort zone I understand.


----------



## fabfun (May 22, 2011)

if you want to talk pm me i havent been posting much in forums and done must talking throu pm




Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> You! 67890


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 22, 2011)

Well I just want you to know you and your crew a welcome @ uknowwhere


----------



## fabfun (May 22, 2011)

i have no crew any longer we all went our separate ways



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Well I just want you to know you and your crew a welcome @ uknowwhere


----------



## rene112388 (May 22, 2011)

Hey slim just thought I'd pop in love the pics as always! Man its a shame I couldn't be on last night I could have used some help trying to tame my beast maria!


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 22, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Hey slim just thought I'd pop in love the pics as always! Man its a shame I couldn't be on last night I could have used some help trying to tame my beast maria!


Thanks Rene and you know im always willing to help you tie some girls down

Damn thread spam i thought i had hella responses when i checked my email I put the screen in to keep them out of the light but i said fuck it and just tied/LST them down and made them behave. You want to Fim or top the plant like 3 node then tie the branches down that sprout and keep doing so till its nice and thick then place your screen over it and continue pushing anything that pops up through the screen back down untill your happy with how full the screen is then let them pop up through and flip to 12/12 also if you look under the forum there are threads about scrog and such check them out!


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 22, 2011)

subbed. Slim, ur inspirational. i jus found this today n caught up readin all ur posts n checkin the pics. those are some puffy nugs for cfl's. I cant grow again yet but am using the time off to learn through research and observation. i think the old lady will only allow me to grow in a couple years if its in a small box similar to yours. u have one of the cleaner more effective set ups ive seen in a while on here. im glad ur "orgy" cups paid off, i could tell you wernt too sure at first. thanks for the education. stay safe. peace.

-p.s. u ever think about puttin in a small 150 or 250 watt hps light with a air cooled ballast set up in there with supplement cfl lights around the plants at different spectrums than the hps. heres a couple ive looked at. im not sure if it would fit in there or be worth it to you. what you think?

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-150-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-FLORALUX-150w-HPS-Mini-Grow-Light.asp

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-250-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks buddy. I never planned on them getting to bud was going to kill them but as the days went on it got harder and harder to kill and start over so here we are almost 3 months start to finish getting so close now all the trics are cloudy just waiting for them to pack a little more weight and turn amber then its harvest time. Im thinking im gonna get around a oz out of the box this go around not to bad for being an experiment and i know now that CFL bulbs at walgreens grow dank ass buds hahhahahaha and miracle grow soil grows some bomb along with Fox farm Trio i couldn't be happier with the FF trio had ZERO problems and good results. The buds ive picked and smoked have all put me to sleep along with the trics i got off all the clippings with my pollen box and the trics were still clear so im oh so excited to smoke it when they are amber. I cant believe how much Big foot blew up i think her cola will be more then a quarter not to bad for plants that are under 16 inches tall hahahaha. Next grow in the box im going for at least 30 colas off one plant and im going for a QP dry so the next go around should be interesting!!!! Im going to change up my lighting to fit more CFL and them sideways i want side lights also so i might put a few Smaller CFL under the Scrog screen for side and under light so the plant gets light for the top and bottom. Its all about changing it up to get your plants the most light possible and that all i did until i mounted my strip up top man was it a chore that and finding space for them all! But im most definitely bored with little plants i want some man sized!


----------



## coreywebster (May 23, 2011)

Well done mate, doing really well with such a small space. Hope mine does as well, same sorta size.
I have to admit ive read a fair bit of the start of this thread but ive skipped to the end.. So how many 2700k lights did you put in for flowering? and what watt?
Good luck dude, cant wait to see what sort of weight you pull off.


----------



## coreywebster (May 23, 2011)

whooop... my lights just turned up. i have 20 watt subtitutes at the moe(seedling stage), the 12 ive got going in are 4x 85watt 6500k bulbs an 8x 30 watt 2700k bulbs. they were supposed to be 65watts the bigger ones but the guy screwed my order and had to give me 85watts instead. i payed £60 for the lot, the 85watters should be £15 each and the 30watts were supposed to be £6.50 so i ended up saving £52!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 23, 2011)

coreywebster said:


> Well done mate, doing really well with such a small space. Hope mine does as well, same sorta size.
> I have to admit ive read a fair bit of the start of this thread but ive skipped to the end.. So how many 2700k lights did you put in for flowering? and what watt?
> Good luck dude, cant wait to see what sort of weight you pull off.


Right now im running 8 CFL in the box 3 26watt 6500=1600 lumens, 5 26 watt 2700K=1750 lumens and i have a work clamp light with 2 26 watt 2700K=1750 lumens clamp on the front door blasting the two front pots bottom buds. The reason i went with the 26 watt instead of 23 is i was hoping to get more of a true lumen out of the bulb meaning i wanted to get closer to what the rating was and the 26 watt i feel put out more closer to the amount of lumens stated on package. So 23 says 1600 and the 26 say 1600 lumens in the 6500K range but i feel the 26 watt puts out closer to 1600 lumens then the 23 watt bulb. So im running right around 250 true watts of dual spectrum CFLs and my buds are rock hard and absolutely covered in trics so i think i'll be sticking with CFL in this box might even try to get up to 400 true watts and call it good. Also i believe scrog in such a small place is a must for good yields a person if they did it right can double or triple their yield doing so and next grow i will put that to the test. Still haven't gave my strain a name i think i might wait till i grow out the couple seeds that formed in this grow and then give it a name Might call it toe jam hhahaha cuz thats what they smelt like in the first stages of bud now that they are some what flushed they have a wide range of smells one smells like pineapple one like green apples couple like a dead skunk list goes on so individual jars for each plant


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 23, 2011)

i cant wait to make a cabinet light up light a freakin light house. im jelous man.


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 23, 2011)

asublimeutopia said:


> i cant wait to make a cabinet light up light a freakin light house. im jelous man.


I cant wait till next grow and to add another 100-300watts to the box then i will have to wear shades for sure as it is now if i look at up toward the lights i go blind I just want them to be done so i can start a new grow im going to blast the fn shit out of them with light and nutrients this time around and see how fat of colas i can get scrog style The biggest one i have now is getting so dense and fat im kinda kicking myself for being light on the feed cuz i know the plant would be a monster but im thinking now its going to be a half oz nugget and i might let them go for another week so 9 weeks total in bud12/12.


----------



## goten (May 23, 2011)

whats up slim 

glad your grow is still going good 

cant wait to see your harvest pics , 

my n.l still got a bit to go before she is finished 

the hairs are stating to look like their getting a very slight reddish / brownish tint to it 

but my eye sight is not the best 

i ordered a microscope off amazon , so when ever that gets here i should be able to check the trics on it 

how are your trics looking my man ?

got any new pics bro


----------



## fabfun (May 23, 2011)

hey slim and goten how u guys been 
and slim i want to see some if u got any
and goten u got some up of your nl



goten said:


> whats up slim
> 
> glad your grow is still going good
> 
> ...


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 23, 2011)

goten said:


> whats up slim
> 
> glad your grow is still going good
> 
> ...


What up buddy its been awhile i will have to stop in and check how thing are going your way. My trics are getting cloudy just waiting on them to go about half cloudy and half amber but they are really starting to pack on the trics and fill out i will try to post pics sometime this week but they are getting close.


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey slim and goten how u guys been
> and slim i want to see some if u got any
> and goten u got some up of your nl


Just been super bored and still dont have a computer but its fishing season so fuck it


----------



## fabfun (May 23, 2011)

i would rather be fishing too what u been catching



SlimJim503 said:


> Just been super bored and still dont have a computer but its fishing season so fuck it


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 23, 2011)

Nothing just been a few times like 2 to be exact Just trying for carp right now soon i will be going for sturgeon and catfish.


----------



## fabfun (May 23, 2011)

cool im going to try to catch some catfish this weekend



SlimJim503 said:


> Nothing just been a few times like 2 to be exact Just trying for carp right now soon i will be going for sturgeon and catfish.


----------



## goten (May 23, 2011)

i took this pic of my n.l a few days ago 

but since then it has fatten up a little more 

she has been outside but i got her under my hps to stay until she finishes 

ill post a new pic of her tomorrow in my outdoor grow thread since that is where she came from


----------



## fabfun (May 23, 2011)

looks healthy bro and look forward to pics tomm so is she in the dresser grow?




goten said:


> i took this pic of my n.l a few days ago
> 
> but since then it has fatten up a little more
> 
> ...


----------



## goten (May 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> looks healthy bro and look forward to pics tomm so is she in the dresser grow?


Yea she in the dresser under the 150

ill talk witcha tomorrow 

its past my bedtime lol 

gotta get up at 6 to get the kids ready for school 

yall take care now


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 26, 2011)

Just cut these two colas down Got 9.2 wet and trimmed from the bigger one and 5.5 wet and trimmed from foot's cola.


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 26, 2011)

Those are old pics i wasn't able to get pics of final cut down sry i will try and get pics of some of the harvest!


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 27, 2011)

hope the cut down goes well. u have anything in the works for next round?

-hey slim u ever stumbled on this guys perpetual grow...its pretty nice and cab style i thought u mite like it.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/386886-perpetual-harvest-cabinet-2x-150w.html


----------



## goten (May 27, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Just cut these two colas down Got 9.2 wet and trimmed from the bigger one and 5.5 wet and trimmed from foot's cola.View attachment 1619377View attachment 1619378


Looks Yummy ,


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 29, 2011)

ahh thank you goten...my internet is shit where im at so i dont always read every post as thoroughly as i should. and yes those do look yummy


----------



## SlimJim503 (May 29, 2011)

I slipped up about 1 1/2 months ago and let a female find out about my box well now i had to havest early cuz the chick flipped out left for dinner with her friends and i haven't talked to her since hahahah its been 3 weeks. So last night i couldn't sleep and i whacked them all down. Its a lot longer of a story but and i feel so stupid for trusting her never i mean never tell or let anyone in your grow i MEAN NEVER and i fucked it up big the number 1 rule and i broke it! FUCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!! I tore my box up going to remove the rest of the fans and such tomorrow and packing everything up in rubbermaids and up into the attic it goes.

Anyone know how long Nutrients last say Fox Farm Trio even after opening them? I thinking i could start back up here in 3 or 4 months but the time i was thinking about starting back up anyway so my nutrients still good in 4 months? Do they not go bad anyone know? NEVER EVER LET A PERSON KNOW ABOUT YOUR GROW EVER my bud is still knock out coulda been even better with another 2 or 3 weeks on the plants So i used the "used" soil in my flower beds and took the roots fishing with me and threw them into the river also took the reflective shit and tape and such to the park and threw them away. So now all i have in my house in the wet nuggets stripped box and all the stuff to put it back together and grow again so i need to get rid of everything except the nuggets and i need to get the nuggets to under a OZ so if that Women snitches on me then all i will get is a ticketfunny thing is once i instail the shelf back into the box and put all the orignal shit back inside it will be hard to tell i grew inside the box beside the one hole in the back for the exhaust. Oh well i hope i talk to her or something soon so i can chill out a little fuck thing is im more worried bout if she is ok then if i go to jail but im still stripping everything all the way. Shit smells so bomb like some fruity skunky yummyness


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 1, 2011)

Still no cops box is torn down and made into storage again everything is broken down and stashed away everything green is acounted for and all that isnt smoke able is trashed. Ended up with just over an OZ of some good fruity smoke not to bad for a test run im hoping in a few months after everything blows over and after i move into a new place i will start back up only BIGGER WAY WAY BIGGER!!!!! I have 2500 im going to drop on my new setup im thinking 4 dual 600 watt 6ft cooltubes with a MH and HPS in each tube and SCROG!!!!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh and i got one pig that keeps driving by with his head almost out the fn window like he is trying to sniff out my shit of something so i know its getting close they are just trying to get enough evidence on me to raid. If they raid i get PAID gonna sue the fuck out of them!!!!!!!


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jun 2, 2011)

good luck slim, f all tha shit. i hope all goes well keep us posted n stay safe. you mite regret the mistake of showin her but at least u kept ur kool n handled it well. better safe then sorry...4 months of gardening lost is much easier to handle than jail time lol.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 2, 2011)

2 1/2 months down the drain not four months so not that big of a deal and like i said through out the grow it was a test run so im not bumming to much about the grow more bummed out about the female its a very very weird situation and i have no idea what is going through her head right now and she isn't in a good state of mind so before anything like her being mad at me and drunk telling people we both know other females that DONT like me so much the list goes on and on. Im just going to get my own place and my green card my state you can have up to 5 people you grow for so like 24 adult plants or something crazy just have to look into it and become legal then the real fun begins Plus i hadn't seen her or been close to her like that in something like 9 years so im my mind i would gave up more then just some micro plants for just a moment with her and i got more then that so fuck it i learned more about growing and in the end learned more about myself then i have ever really known. My overall grow experience was one of enlightenment and self peace as i started the grow in a rough patch in my life and in the hopes it would perk me back up well it did and growing cannabis is beyond healing i was a believer before but now im a TRUE BELIEVER!!!!!


----------



## goten (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn slim i cant believe you slipped up like that 

pussy will make us not think right sometimes though lol 

i think your gonna be ok , just wait a while and see how things go 

at least you did get some smoke though , 

it would have been nice to see the pics of the harvest ( maybe next time )

im still waiting on my N. l to finish , shes about 7 1/2 weeks 

her trics are still pretty clear though , so i still got just a little bit to go

here take a peak at her 

she wont tell on you lol


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 3, 2011)

goten said:


> Damn slim i cant believe you slipped up like that
> 
> pussy will make us not think right sometimes though lol
> 
> ...


Bro if it was any other girl from my past i wouldn't have slipped up pussy really dont have a hold on me i fucked everything when i was young so chasing tale kinda bores me it was more the fact she was abused and that tugs at my heart strings. I got 3 grams of straight trics off my trim i put 3 grams of the dankest i grew in with the trics when the buds where still wet and they sucked up all 3 grams now im curing them should be some not out smoke and the buds are so frosty its kinda intimidating hahahahha. Goten that NL is looking good buddy i cant wait to see what ya get and sorry for not getting pics of the harvest i just had to get er done and was pressed for time now im under a OZ so no charges jst a violation and ticket if the cops do come and i might even be able to sue and get money to fund a bigger better grow hahahahaha.


Anyone know what kinda evidence or what they need to be able to raid your house.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 3, 2011)

attitude june promo 10 free seeds!!!!!!


----------



## goten (Jun 3, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Bro if it was any other girl from my past i wouldn't have slipped up pussy really dont have a hold on me i fucked everything when i was young so chasing tale kinda bores me it was more the fact she was abused and that tugs at my heart strings. I got 3 grams of straight trics off my trim i put 3 grams of the dankest i grew in with the trics when the buds where still wet and they sucked up all 3 grams now im curing them should be some not out smoke and the buds are so frosty its kinda intimidating hahahahha. Goten that NL is looking good buddy i cant wait to see what ya get and sorry for not getting pics of the harvest i just had to get er done and was pressed for time now im under a OZ so no charges jst a violation and ticket if the cops do come and i might even be able to sue and get money to fund a bigger better grow hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what kinda evidence or what they need to be able to raid your house.


Hummm 

Have you ever seen that show on spike called DEA ? 

before they raid someones house they always have an informant go in and buy some weed or something to justify them coming in like that 

but that's normally when they have a lot of weed , ( pounds ) or other drugs 

they even mentioned how its not worth their time to raid a house for someone who has only like an oz that they could just have for their own use 

idk if they have any episodes on youtube or not but you could look it up , 

A man 

i haven't seen you checking in om my shit , whats up slim 

go check out my outdoor grow , 

i even made a quick little vid clip with my camera lol


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 3, 2011)

goten said:


> Hummm
> 
> Have you ever seen that show on spike called DEA ?
> 
> ...



Sry buddy im never on anymore really i'll check it out right now!


----------



## goten (Jun 3, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Sry buddy im never on anymore really i'll check it out right now!


That`s cool my man 

I just added a few more pics their , i started lst`n the 3 royal hash


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 3, 2011)

Im gonna have to stop coming on for awhile or im going to start popping beans  I want to order from attitude so bad they are giving away 10 free seeds if you spend like 25 pounds or whatever..... It is my birthday next week.... Ima go shop oh and you get a chance to win a badass dirtbike!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok seed list as follows
1 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
1 Green House Seeds White Widow Feminized
1 Lowryder Easy Rider (Lowryder#2 x AK47 )Feminized 
FREE DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
FREE DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
FREE 2 x DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze Reg
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
FREE Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia Feminized
FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
FREE T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE 2 x T H Seeds S.A.G.E. Reg
FREE UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE Dinafem Seeds Critical +

Happy fucking birthday to me oh and i got the T-shirt!!! This winter its on like donkey kong


----------



## goten (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn man , 

i wish i had th money to place an order like that 

you ought to cross breed some of them and see what kind of killa seeds you get 

happy early fucking birthday lol


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bro it cost me $60 shipped in a t-shirt thats not shit i bought 3 and got 12 free June promo is 10 free seeds is you spend 25 pounds or whatever their form of money is and it comes out to like 40 us and around 20 for shipping so get on it man also i got 15% off the blue widow and got the critical + for buying it so another free seed also since i placed the order attitude gave me a Dinafem white widow for free and i bought a green house white widow cuz its my favorite smoke and green house is the first ones to breed white widow! Take back cans bro do anything to come up with the 60 you get hella free seeds its the biggest promo yet! Im beyond excited now im trying to figure out how to enter the contest for the dirt bike or if i am already entered! That would be so sick to win the thing is so sexy and cameo with attitude blasted all over can you say SAVAGE!!!!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 12, 2011)

Started Work in the Cab today!!!!!! I'll post pics tomorrow might even be able to finish but i will post them step by step


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 12, 2011)

I started the remodel of my box today almost have the first coat of paint finished freaking got a miagane so i had to stop. I also finnaly got my hands on some power tools so im cutting out my intake tomorrow and finishing the painting if my f'd shoulders hold up I placed insalation foam its about 3/8 wide doulbed sided sticky crap around the fan mount to go between the fan mount and box to take some of the vibration noise out. I use power strips/surge protectors along with socket to outlet or i might have that backwards outlet to socket plugs it allows you to use light bulbs in a normal power outlet like you find on your wall or said power strip. Im Also running Y socket adapters that allow you to run two bulbs in one socket. Im running a 4 bulb setup on two power strips and im going to mount them toward the top on the side of the box so the bulbs are sideways also my exhaust fan is equal height as the bulbs so it will suck the ehat right of the left side bulbs. Im going to do some dry runs after i get it all together again to see what kinda temps i can keep in the box and if needed im going to add another exhaust fan i like the cooler guys 120mm that comes with a mount it will plug right into my controller as i can run up to four fans Been thinking about a sunburst 150watt HPS to throw in the box for added light when flowering so then i would for sure have to upgrade my fans to 4.


----------



## DanMan420 (Jun 12, 2011)

here is my lil box i had been using as a veg room for a while. you might get some ideas.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 13, 2011)

Wassup bro!? Man the new box sounds like it'll be pretty dank. Only 1 thing, my opinion of course, but the sunburst 150 is internal ballast. Bro it would take a shitton of fans to get all that heat out. The ballasts make near as much heat as the bulb. If I were u I would get a 150 from htg supply or just find one with external ballast. It'll cost about the same. And if u really want it banging, with a little creativity u can get a pyrex tube to make it coolable. I forgot what the things r called but its a pyrex tube for baking bread, can get em for like 10 bucks on eBay. Just run ur socket to it and take the reflector that comes with the original light, put it on top of it, hook some 4 or6" flex to it with an inline and blam, u can put that bitch 6" from the tops. I could take pics of my cooltube to give u an idea on how to run the socket. Everything else sounds bangin I just had to warn u about the heat. Cause in a small space, I don't c an easy way of keepin it outta the 90s to 100 with internal IMO of course. Holla balla lol


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's u a link bro. Check it out, I believe itd be better. Probably be around a bill for shipping and all but they honor their warranties, no ?s asked http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-150-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 13, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Here's u a link bro. Check it out, I believe itd be better. Probably be around a bill for shipping and all but they honor their warranties, no ?s asked http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-150-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp



Dude that HTG is fucking perfect i was thinking a 250 lumatek switchable but then you have to find a reflector that fits my box thats why i was thinking about the sunburst cuz it would fit. Its 18 inches deep and 17 1/2 wide so that light should work. Also from what i hear 150 of CFL bulbs will put out the same as 150 watts of HPS thats the only reason im thinking HPS with some CFL for side lighting of sun blaze strip T5 for each corner of the box from top to bottom. Also with a light that is raised and lower from the top my box would be clean as fuck and not all cluttered

Shit even thought about a cool tube ran through the box but if im going to spend that kinda money i would go with a 600 watt 6ft cool tube and build a box around the cooltube so that both ends of the cool tube stick out from the sides of the box that way almost none of the heat go in the box.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 14, 2011)

Remodel 90% done heres some pics. I know i said i would do step by step pics but i started working on it and couldn't stop long enough to take pics


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres some pics of the old setup i think its much cleaner now and I have more space inside the box to grow. Also im sticking with single plant grows or maybe two plant grows Still have to make a reflector for the top of the box and light raps for the fans. So the way i had my box before i was moving my vent control system whenever i opened the box and i think i wiggled something loss cuz it keeps jumping around on the temp read out so i think i have to buy another unit or rethink my vent system slightly might get another model or controller or just get the same unit cuz its mounted and wont get fucked with now.


----------



## fabfun (Jun 14, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Heres some pics of the old setup i think its much cleaner now and I have more space inside the box to grow. Also im sticking with single plant grows or maybe two plant grows Still have to make a reflector for the top of the box and light raps for the fans. So the way i had my box before i was moving my vent control system whenever i opened the box and i think i wiggled something loss cuz it keeps jumping around on the temp read out so i think i have to buy another unit or rethink my vent system slightly might get another model or controller or just get the same unit cuz its mounted and wont get fucked with now.
> View attachment 1648321View attachment 1648322View attachment 1648323View attachment 1648324View attachment 1648325View attachment 1648326View attachment 1648327View attachment 1648328


wow seems like I been missing out 
looks great bro and i see nothing wrong with your new setup 
well except that it isnt mine lol


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks buddy Hows everyone over there shoot me the site in a pm i think ima come over and play i have a lot more free time now

So heres what im thinking of upgrading to list as follows like around $100 shipped 

Two 120 fans to upgrade my intake and exhaust and use the ones i have now for moving air around inside the box
Panaflo 120 x 38mm Ultra High speed Fan / #FBA12G12U-1C $16.95 each
Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 38 mm 
Fan Speed: 2750 RPM 
Bearing Type: Hydro Wave Bearing 
Air Flow: 114.7 CFM 
Voltage: DC 12V 
Current: 510 mA 
Power: 6.12W 
Noise: 45.5 dBA 
Connector: 3 pin / No 3rd wire Speed Sensor 
Model # FBA12G12U-1C

New fan controller to replace the one i fucked up by moving to much
Coolerguys Programmable Thermal Fan Controller with LED Display $34.95 each
This is our latest thermal control unit that allows complete control over the temperature at which 12V devices plugged through it will turn on and off. 
We re-designed this thermal switch especially for cabinet cooling. With all the video, audio and gaming centers converging into a single storage cabinet it is imperative that the cabinet temperature be controlled. The Programmable Thermal Fan Controller gives you complete control to set the temperature for power-on and power-off. 
Check out all our Cabinet Cooling Kits that you can buy as a complete project or piece together for you individual needs. 
Home Theater & Cabinet Cooling Center.

Features:
- 24" Thermal Probe (optional 48" and 72" probes)
- 4 3pin connectors
- 4pin Molex pass through connector
- 4 Segment LED Display
- Option to switch between Fahrenheit and Celsius Display
- *Fully Programmable from 32-211F (0-100C) (On temperature must be at least 2F/1C above turn off temperature)
- Can handle up to 2A(2,000ma) worth of devices
- Works with all 12v devices from fans to lights

Dimensions:
Device: 71mm x 40mm x 17mm
Cutout: 68mm x 37mm

This unit does require a power supply that has both 12v and 5v power lines, it presently works with computer power supplies and our 2A (2,000ma) AC-DC Adapter.

Instructions:
Set Start Temp: Press "start button" once to put unit in Start programming mode and the start up temperature will blink. Use the right Up/Down buttons to set the temperature (note: it must be at least 2F/1C higher than the turn off temperature) press "start button" again to return to the real time readout.

Set Stop Temp: Press "stop button" once to put unit in Stop programming mode and the turn off temperature will blink, use the right Up/Down buttons to set the temperature (note: it must be at least 2F/1C lower than the turn on temperature) press the "stop button" again to return to the real time readout.

C/F or Up: Will change display to and from Fahrenheit and Celsius or will increase the temperature when in the Start or Stop programming mode.

Down: Will decrease the temperature when in the Start or Stop programming mode.

Then some sleeved 3 pin fan extensions a new 72 inch temp probe and call her good to go


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 14, 2011)

Clean as hell bro. That looks fuckn sweet man. Absolutely no wasted light is what u want in micro and I believe ull achieve that. Man where the fuck would u buy a 6 ft cooltube lol, I'm tellin u bro, a 150, maybe even 250 hps in there for flower with the cfls to supplement, it would be the most bangin micro grow in the world, IMO of course. U could lst one plant all the way around that bitch, or halfway then flower lol, thatd be cool as fuck


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 15, 2011)

3 gallon smart pot 12 inch round tray fox farm ocean forest on the bottom fox farm happy frog on the top I'd say the first 1/4 is HP and the bottom 3/4 is OF. I got my bean order and have my blue widow germing right now and once it pops my box is ready for her!!! Check it outIf it fails to pop then i will try sour cream since they fucked up my order and sent me two instead of one sour cream and one connie chong oh well hope its some good smoke and i'll get connie some day she's not getting away that easily Im also thinking about scroging this blue widow as it states in its description that its does very well scroging we will see a the grow goes how i feel on it I will be making a new thread "Micro Grow Box 2nd grow Dinafem Blue Widow" when and if this bean pops so it should be a good show


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't wait for that show bro. So r u gonna run just the blue widow? I'd definitely lst her or a scrog would be sweet. Ill definitely be sub'd up. Maybe ill be able to help in some way


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah once she starts growing im going to use eyelets on the bottom of my box to tie her down and if she looks like she wants to scrog then so be it hahahaha kinda designed the box for scroging. My screen will be on PVC pipe or whatever the white pipe shit is called make a table frame screen for the top and i will be able to just place it on top of her when she is ready for one. Harvest time just cut and remove then i will have holes in the pipe at the bottom so i can flip the screen and hang it upside down inside my box or i might buy or DIY a bud drying box cuz i need one last cure sucked my balls I went with the blue cuz she likes to be tied down and scroged and white widow and blueberry are my two all time favs!!! Also i have a place where i can clone now not here but within walking distance so im going to clone her and keep her around for awhile at least two grows and to fill up my larger grow thats a bunch of reg so some fem clones in the mix will be nice. If i get it nice and setup at my buddys i might pop more of my name brand fems but for now i have regs going. Some blue rhino, black peril and black ice some of my buddys own strains all i can remember is the blue rhino its blueberry and white rhino super excited about that one its some damn good smoke. Anyone have any suggestions on a 250 to 600 watt light setup i want one that is switchable and or dual and a cheap hood but a complete setup would be the best!!!


----------



## fabfun (Jun 15, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Yeah once she starts growing im going to use eyelets on the bottom of my box to tie her down and if she looks like she wants to scrog then so be it hahahaha kinda designed the box for scroging. My screen will be on PVC pipe or whatever the white pipe shit is called make a table frame screen for the top and i will be able to just place it on top of her when she is ready for one. Harvest time just cut and remove then i will have holes in the pipe at the bottom so i can flip the screen and hang it upside down inside my box or i might buy or DIY a bud drying box cuz i need one last cure sucked my balls I went with the blue cuz she likes to be tied down and scroged and white widow and blueberry are my two all time favs!!! Also i have a place where i can clone now not here but within walking distance so im going to clone her and keep her around for awhile at least two grows and to fill up my larger grow thats a bunch of reg so some fem clones in the mix will be nice. If i get it nice and setup at my buddys i might pop more of my name brand fems but for now i have regs going. Some blue rhino, black peril and black ice some of my buddys own strains all i can remember is the blue rhino its blueberry and white rhino super excited about that one its some damn good smoke. Anyone have any suggestions on a 250 to 600 watt light setup i want one that is switchable and or dual and a cheap hood but a complete setup would be the best!!!


sounds legit bro
buy a cool tube and switchable ballast and a inline fan
then diy a carbon filter


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 16, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sounds legit bro
> buy a cool tube and switchable ballast and a inline fan
> then diy a carbon filter


yeah i'll think of something light wise Blue widow still not popped only been one day so im not worried yet just want her to pop hella bad


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea bro. Anxiety is a ma fucker, shell pop soon. Hey man check out all the lights on htg and u may find one thatll suit u. hydroponics online is a good place to search for the best deals. Just throw some LEDs in that bitch lol, just kiddin idk how good they work


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 16, 2011)

Its something i've played with but the good LEDS are a little out of my price range and the space im growing in is like 10x10 so i'll need around 1000watts im guessing. When my blue grow big enough to take clones im going to start taking over cuttings to my other garden and put them in my clone space. Im going to try and get some going in my other garden so i can clone the shit out of it once i get a established plant in the larger grow i have four months or so till i will have to shut down over there so i have around 2 months to make as many healthy clones off her as i can then flip to 12/12 and im also going to have freash rooted cloned at time of switch and take freash cuttings at time of switch and im going to keep them on 24/7 light LST and such to keep small so when my Mother blue widow that will be done "In Mirco grow box" i can just transfer all the clones i have to my micro grow box an flower them out so i can have 3 harvest of the blue widow I might even try to make up a cloning space in "my" room in another cabinet for cloning so i can try to keep this strain around or for others that i like and so the turn over is faster!!!


----------



## rayishungry (Jun 16, 2011)

I got that same t-shirt. Starts to fade and crack after a few washes. Looks great, love the setup. Ever think about SCROG? Like LST, but so much better.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 16, 2011)

Hell yea, that how we do. Sound like u have a good plan. NOW EXECUTE!! Lol. I'm ready to watch. Ill have me another grow log goin after these get done. Got a white rhino I'm using some moderate lst on and a g13 skunk in the dwc like I was tellin ya. I'm gonna top her soon. Man I love dwc. My nutes r so ph stable its great. Care free maintenance lol. I also just popped my TNT kush and 3 bag seed off some fire mid. Probably end up puttn the baggers outdoors tho. Its a little late but I don't want em getting huge. I'm gon be busy this summer


----------



## dam (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks stealthy great DIY saves money as well


----------



## goten (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good slim ,

ready to see how the grow is gonna turn out


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well my blue widow is now popped and we have tap root Its going to go in the soil very very soon My box is 80 under the lights and low to mid 70's on the bottom of the box so its pretty much perfect temps. Also im going a 16 plant grow rigght now as well just wanting on beans to pop. Im veging the 16 with CFL then budding with a HPS should be fun times If i can find my hydro nutrients then im doing a DWC in the other grow too!!! Beyond excited for blueberry white widow like i want to smoke it NOW!!!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bahhhhh bad news i killed my blue widow hahahaha jumped the gun on putting her in the soil. I let them slip their shell in the paper towel have a 100% rate doing that and i jumped the gun with the blue widow was just to excited and as soon as it spit tap root i stuck her in the soil big mistake and me being a dumbass i kept the soil way to moist went to take a look moved top soil carefully and the seed was lame and upon further inspection the tap root broke right at the base of the first set of leaves/shell not from me moving it but from being to wet as it was brownish at the break so i kept it to wet and the seedling pushed up to hard and killed itself. Its all cuz i went fishing the past two days and sprayed the shit out of the smart pot before i left staying gone all day so it were over wet for two long. I have green house white widow germing right now and im not sticking her in my soil till she either spits her shell or is very very close to it!!!! Sorry everyone i suck ass i know( Next order will have another dinafem blue widow along with a g13 blue venom heard great things about the venom!!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn bro, I hate to hear that crap. I wouldn't say u suck tho, that's bein too hard on urself. Just gotta stick with what works for u. Ull get em next time, I was ready to c that one tho


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 18, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Damn bro, I hate to hear that crap. I wouldn't say u suck tho, that's bein too hard on urself. Just gotta stick with what works for u. Ull get em next time, I was ready to c that one tho


Hhahahaha me fucking too hahaha me fucking too!!! So beyond sad right now blueberry is my all time fav and widow my second


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 18, 2011)

It'll work out. Just make that ww a bad bud mama now with bud all over


----------



## fabfun (Jun 18, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Bahhhhh bad news i killed my blue widow hahahaha jumped the gun on putting her in the soil. I let them slip their shell in the paper towel have a 100% rate doing that and i jumped the gun with the blue widow was just to excited and as soon as it spit tap root i stuck her in the soil big mistake and me being a dumbass i kept the soil way to moist went to take a look moved top soil carefully and the seed was lame and upon further inspection the tap root broke right at the base of the first set of leaves/shell not from me moving it but from being to wet as it was brownish at the break so i kept it to wet and the seedling pushed up to hard and killed itself. Its all cuz i went fishing the past two days and sprayed the shit out of the smart pot before i left staying gone all day so it were over wet for two long. I have green house white widow germing right now and im not sticking her in my soil till she either spits her shell or is very very close to it!!!! Sorry everyone i suck ass i know( Next order will have another dinafem blue widow along with a g13 blue venom heard great things about the venom!!


man shit happens dont be so hard on self 
no need to say sorry 
except for me to say im sorry bro


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> man shit happens dont be so hard on self
> no need to say sorry
> except for me to say im sorry bro


Thanks buddy i'll get on in the ground if it the last thing i do Just .....ahhhh i wanted blue widow its suppose to be a very pretty plant and the smoke is suppose to be amazing!!!!Next order im getting all the blue strains and purple one too!!!!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 20, 2011)

Green house white widow has popped now im waiting on the tap root to be longer and for the seedling to almost shed it shell before it going into the ground hahahaha no f'n rushing things this time. My other grow i germ in a ziplock then they go into a party cup well they are all in party cups and i have 3 sprouts, One Blue Rhino and two of what i did last grow Haven't been there since this morning like 9 hours ago so i probably have more sprouts.


----------



## fabfun (Jun 20, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Green house white widow has popped now im waiting on the tap root to be longer and for the seedling to almost shed it shell before it going into the ground hahahaha no f'n rushing things this time. My other grow i germ in a ziplock then they go into a party cup well they are all in party cups and i have 3 sprouts, One Blue Rhino and two of what i did last grow Haven't been there since this morning like 9 hours ago so i probably have more sprouts.


woohoo thats cool news


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just found all my Hydro stuff nutrients pumps buckets yeah buddy all stuffed in my storage shed hidden hahahaha so i might switch one over to hydro over at my bigger grow


----------



## fabfun (Jun 21, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Just found all my Hydro stuff nutrients pumps buckets yeah buddy all stuffed in my storage shed hidden hahahaha so i might switch one over to hydro over at my bigger grow


cool find were u stoned when u stashed them there and forgot haha


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahhahaah maybe, when am i not stoned or somewhat medicated Hows things your way Fab


----------



## fabfun (Jun 21, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Hahhahaah maybe, when am i not stoned or somewhat medicated Hows things your way Fab


doing great been kind of busy but things should be slowing down soon

when are any of us not high 
im always finding stuff i put away while high and forgot


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can anyone think of a way to germ a seed for hydro using something i might have around the house if not off to the grow store just hate going in there cuz i walk out broke


----------



## fabfun (Jun 21, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Can anyone think of a way to germ a seed for hydro using something i might have around the house if not off to the grow store just hate going in there cuz i walk out broke


i seen some use jiffy pellets 
and they worked


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jun 22, 2011)

What's up bro? I sub'd but haven't been on in a while with work and all my other bs. I'm guessin ur runnin dwc since u said u found ur buckets but I've read about people using sponge. I haven't tried it myself so don't hold me to it but I have planted in soil before and then dug them up a couple days after sprouting, washed the roots off and then put them in net pots. I use hydroton but u could use gravel or whatever to hold them in place. Just make sure you clean it if you use gravel because it will contain trace minerals. Hope that helps lol I sound all scientific with my high ass.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 25, 2011)

I will be making a new thread in a few hours once my cameras battery has charged. Have 13 going in my cab 12 party cup girls and one #3 smart pot its kinda cramped once again The 12 party cup girls should be leaving shortly but they might be here to stay so i will have to figure out another cab... Blue Rhino reg, Blue Ice reg, Blue Pearl reg, "My Own Strain" are in the party cups and Green House White Widow in the #3 smart pot. No Hydro for now just running soil till i figure out the noise with Hydro...


----------



## fabfun (Jun 25, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> I will be making a new thread in a few hours once my cameras battery has charged. Have 13 going in my cab 12 party cup girls and one #3 smart pot its kinda cramped once again The 12 party cup girls should be leaving shortly but they might be here to stay so i will have to figure out another cab... Blue Rhino reg, Blue Ice reg, Blue Pearl reg, "My Own Strain" are in the party cups and Green House White Widow in the #3 smart pot. No Hydro for now just running soil till i figure out the noise with Hydro...


cool add it to your signature so others can find it 
i will be waiting


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jun 25, 2011)

New thread added


----------



## fabfun (Jun 25, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> New thread added


headed there now


----------



## MurshDawg (Jul 15, 2011)

Really good stuff! so you are using 1000 lumens cfl and budding out? do you find you lack in yield?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nah im used 1750 lum 26 watt 2700K for flowering on this grow like 8 of them and it was just a test run i have another grow going its under my sig check it out! I found party cups aren't so good for start to finish but having them in the cups till the 3 or so node then transplanting is the way to go if you wait to long you stunt your plant to much!!!I have some i transplanted a week later on my current grow and you can tell they aren't going to do much and they were badly root bound at time of transplant we'll see. I really like smart pots have a #3 going right now and couldn't be happier and neither could my Green House White Widow!!!! Current grow i will be budding again with 8-12 of the same CFL 2700K bulbs...


----------



## fabfun (Jul 15, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Nah im used 1750 lum 26 watt 2700K for flowering on this grow like 8 of them and it was just a test run i have another grow going its under my sig check it out! I found party cups aren't so good for start to finish but having them in the cups till the 3 or so node then transplanting is the way to go if you wait to long you stunt your plant to much!!!I have some i transplanted a week later on my current grow and you can tell they aren't going to do much and they were badly root bound at time of transplant we'll see. I really like smart pots have a #3 going right now and couldn't be happier and neither could my Green House White Widow!!!! Current grow i will be budding again with 8-12 of the same CFL 2700K bulbs...



party cups are no party when u got to water them all the time 
more soil less watering

a party cup grow will work your ass if u got a bunch


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 4, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1599866View attachment 1599874View attachment 1599880View attachment 1599890View attachment 1599905


 Man... what seeds are those? You didn't even post what seeds you used


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 4, 2011)

They are from a white widow that hermied and i got like 50 or 60 seeds out of a OZ everyone has been female and DANK. If you find seeds in a bag of good weed keep and grown them most of the time they are female unless they are just riddled with seeds then most likely the grow had reg plants and not a female that hermied and self pollinated. If you buy a OZ and only a few nugs have seeds then those seeds are most likly female and awesome to grow. Its like buying weed that pays for itself and then produces endless amounts of dank for you. I know from that OZ i bought i have grown out 3 OZs and if i could grow full sized plants i would have grow out pounds already of this shit and it was kinda free besides that fact it took up weight in the OZ i bought but only like 2 grams so $20 worth and ive grown $600 worth if sold in OZ's. But i smoke and dont sell.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 10, 2012)

SlimJim503 said:


> So im new to this site the forums kept poping up during google searches on info about grow box's and you all seem to have your heads on straight so....... HERE I AM
> 
> My Box "I dont have pics but will be buying a cheapo digital so i can post pics to get better help and advice.
> 
> ...


lol ye defo need holp...give it up as its shit ......stop the bull shit pics...


----------

